# Canelo vs Chavez Jr -Official for May 6th (Weigh in Streaming LIVE)



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

http://espndeportes.espn.com/boxeo/...gocia-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-vs-canelo-alvarez

It´s what the press in Mexico says....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Did anyone catch Chavez Jr.'s last fight?

This might have been a good fight years ago but it makes no sense for a top fighter like Canelo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Did anyone catch Chavez Jr.'s last fight?
> 
> This might have been a good fight years ago but it makes no sense for a top fighter like Canelo.


It would attract a lot of viewers in Mexico though.

I watched a few highlights of his fight, fought well but I have no idea how good his oponent was...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> It would attract a lot of viewers in Mexico though.
> 
> I watched a few highlights of his fight, fought well but I have no idea how good his oponent was...


No doubt it would be a huge event with Mexicans. The hype would be huge. I just wish Chavez Jr. were in a better place for it though. We all know he's undisciplined but unlike most I think at his best he can give a lot of top fighters a tough fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't even begin to explain how pointless this fight is.

Canelo needs to fight Charlo, GGG or Lemeiux.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I can't even begin to explain how pointless this fight is.
> 
> Canelo needs to fight Charlo, GGG or Lemeiux.


It will happen, all over the sports news in Mexico in recent days....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mo' money, mo' money, mo' money, mo' money ........


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Vic said:


> It will happen, all over the sports news in Mexico in recent days....


It's nothing more than a cherry pick.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

How exactly could this happen realistically. Chavez can't even make 168 and Canelo is showing a reluctance to move up to 160. No way this happens.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> How exactly could this happen realistically. Chavez can't even make 168 and Canelo is showing a reluctance to move up to 160. No way this happens.


Canelo will move up if it is for a Chavez Jr fight.... I believe. Money talks, and he probably knows that he beats Chavez Jr.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

At heavyweight?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> Canelo will move up if it is for a Chavez Jr fight.... I believe. Money talks, and he probably knows that he beats Chavez Jr.


I know the money side of it will be tempting and he is a better fighter than Jr but that fight would have to take place at 168. He's insisted for ages he's a 154 pounder even though every fan on the planet knows he struggles to get there. I don't know it seems a strange move to me to say for ages he's not a middleweight and then all of a sudden fight Jr.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So what catchweight would Canelo want?

165?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I know the money side of it will be tempting and he is a better fighter than Jr but that fight would have to take place at 168. He's insisted for ages he's a 154 pounder even though every fan on the planet knows he struggles to get there. I don't know it seems a strange move to me to say for ages he's not a middleweight and then all of a sudden fight Jr.


Yeah I see that being problematic. Though for the purse I think Jr. might starve himself and then come in over.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Vic said:


> Canelo will move up if it is for a Chavez Jr fight.... I believe. Money talks, and he probably knows that he beats Chavez Jr.


Yes, that would be correct. It'l generate a ton of money if these two step in the ring together. Imagine if they fought in Mexico? Attendance would be insane.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Would need to be in Texas or Mexico so Jr. can use diuretics and get close to making weight. Even then, likely weight of 160 and Jr. looks like death on the scales.

Canelo is far too skilled for Jr. and wins this fight. And he can play the money angle as a reason for avoiding GGG.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Would make no sense, Canelo is scared to go to 160 and can Chavez even make 168 safely?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> So what catchweight would Canelo want?
> 
> 165?


4the money, they'll throw Jr. A 10lb grace curve.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> So what catchweight would Canelo want?
> 
> 165?


That's exactly the catchweight being discussed.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Canelo is taking the David Haye model of choosing fights.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Be funny as fuck if Junior beats Alvarez.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

This has FOTY written all over it and It'll do big business 

It hope it's gets made


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I think the most interesting thing about this fight would be seeing Jr trying to make weight, especially if it's below 168


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a weird fight. It seems like both fighters are cherry picking :lol:. Canelo is dragging Chavez's obese ass to 165 while avoiding GGG at 160. 

Chavez is dragging Canelo up 11lbs and has a very big size advantage. Remember that he's 6'1 and will weigh more than 180lbs on fight night. 

In conclusion, this is a stupid fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I think the most interesting thing about this fight would be seeing Jr trying to make weight, especially if it's below 168


He came in at 167 in his last fight, he and Memo did work.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He came in at 167 in his last fight, he and Memo did work.


Cool... didn't know that


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm just gonna say it, I'd like to see it...I think it would be fun. I've always liked Junior, especially when his "plan" was Im going to bully my way inside and pound the body until you break. This new version that tries to box and be something he's not kinda sucks, but Fvck it...Im in. He gets wrecked by Canelo but I'd still watch.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez is dragging Canelo up 11lbs and has a very big size advantage. Remember that he's 6'1 and will weigh more than 180lbs on fight night.


They would both come in to fights over 180 lbs


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Apparently Golden Boy agreed with the 165 weight. Chavez Jr was talking at ESPN Mexico as if the fight was already done actually....

It´s happening in May 2017.

Canelo and DLH are a joke, all that talk that he can´t make the weight for Golovkin SMH !


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> Apparently Golden Boy agreed with the 165 weight. Chavez Jr was talking at ESPN Mexico as if the fight was already done actually....
> 
> It´s happening in May 2017.
> 
> Canelo and DLH are a joke, all that talk that he can´t make the weight for Golovkin SMH !


This is boxing now days, you can't say it's just Oscar and Canelo. Golovkin refused to go up to 168 to fight Ward, but was willing to do it for Chavez Jr. He wanted Ward to meet him at 164. Why? Probably because Ward is a top 10 level talent.

Rigondeaux, boxing hipsters wet dream, talks mad shit on Twitter. His fans claim everyone is ducking him. Lomachenko sends him an offer. Rigos response? "Que dijo mi mamá que siempre no."

Chocolatito, goes up to fight Cuadras but needs more money to fight Estrada. His rematch with Cuadras is already scheduled.

It's sad but no one is taking risks anymore, they're all focused on the business and on protecting their record.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Rafael say's he may fight Saunders instead as he has been mandatory ahead of Khurdsittze.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...alled-mandatory-challenger-billy-joe-saunders

Though Khurdsitze has 10 days to appeal the ruling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_/id/2903265/canelo-solo-espera-por-firma-de-chavez-jr

Link is in Spanish.

Salvador Rodriguez from ESPN is saying Canelo already offered Jr a 6 mil guarantee and is only waiting on Jr to accept.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

GBP has always been reluctant to have Canelo weigh in before the fight. This time probably will push for it.
Junior sometimes got away with drug testing after the fight when he fought with TR. But he has not Arum on his side anymore.
I see the discrepancies already from both teams.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

This will all be worth it when Canelo finishes JCCJ with a left hook to the body.

Iconic scenes.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_/id/2903265/canelo-solo-espera-por-firma-de-chavez-jr
> 
> Link is in Spanish.
> 
> Salvador Rodriguez from ESPN is saying Canelo already offered Jr a 6 mil guarantee and is only waiting on Jr to accept.


It makes sense they'd prefer Jr. Billy Joe has the ability to move around and make Canelo look bad. Junior is there for the taking. Not a hard choice, really.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

So Canelo claims he's not even a middleweight but will go up to what I assume would have to be SMW to fight Chavez?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a payday, guys. I could understand if he still had the MW belt, but he's long since vacated, fought at 154 lbs. Now, he's doing a big-money fight against Chavez Jr. Lots of fighters would go up or down in weight if the money is right. Plus, I'd like to see this fight. It's going to be pretty huge. As I said, they'll likely fill up Cowboys' Stadium. Stylistically, they match up well, and you know Chavez Jr. is going to blow up and try to walk through Canelo's counters.

Plus, I checked on Twitter and Golovkin/Jacobs is a done deal according to a Tweet Golovkin made a while ago.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Plus, I checked on Twitter and Golovkin/Jacobs is a done deal according to a Tweet Golovkin made a while ago.


Well done Einstein :fury


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Well done Einstein :fury


What? :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol: Jr trying hard to get that pay day. Saunders needs to up his game.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Good fight on the inside,,,YEARS BEFORE julito went mariguano, now i cannot, cheer for him anymore that last fight of his didn't show to me that he is ready for nelas, it would ve been competitive years ago, now he's like a ballsack trying to get out of his nuts, bad call if it happens, but i still d' root for chavez


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Both sides too diva

Fight wont happen


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be a cool fight.

Whatever you wanna say about Chavez at MW with his size advantage he was a monster. He almost stopped Sergio and wasn't a bad title holder. At 165 he would be less drained and fight a (big) LMW. 

Fonfara was just too big, too tough and too powerful and Chavez doesn't have the skills to overcome that. But against Canelo he has all the advantages that made him a title holder at MW and he is still young.

If he trains properly this will be a great fight.

Canelo is much more skilled but what is he gonna do? He isn't a mover he will meet Chavez head on. He hits hard......at LMW and Chavez even ate a lot of shots vs Fonfara at LHW. 
Canelo would also tire in that kind of fight.

It would be the first time he is outsized and outweighed significantly in a fight.

I really wanna see this fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Both sides too diva
> 
> Fight wont happen


Na, they got a rivalry thing going in Mexico, I'm sure both would love to beat the other.

I think they'll get it done as long as they can negotiate a good catchweight.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na, they got a rivalry thing going in Mexico, I'm sure both would love to beat the other.
> 
> I think they'll get it done as long as they can negotiate a good catchweight.


Just the catchweight?

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/chavez-says-canelo-purse-demands-excessive-388127

Not sure what "5X his purse" means...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Both sides too diva
> 
> Fight wont happen


Canelo really isn't as hard top negotiate with as people think. He's compromised to make all his big fights happen


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo really isn't as hard top negotiate with as people think. He's compromised to make all his big fights happen


"We agreed to less money, but not these excessive childish whims." - Chavez Jr, today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

drozzy said:


> "We agreed to less money, but not these excessive childish whims." - Chavez Jr, today


How much money are we talking about? I need context.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> "We agreed to less money, but not these excessive childish whims." - Chavez Jr, today


That's better than I thought actually. If all that's left to negotiate is the purse then there's a real chance this gets made.

Oskee is not gonna go in there and offer Jr a fair purse right off the bat. I'm sure they're gonna go back and forth on it.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That's better than I thought actually. If all that's left to negotiate is the purse then there's a real chance this gets made.
> 
> Oskee is not gonna go in there and offer Jr a fair purse right off the bat. I'm sure they're gonna go back and forth on it.


You think Junior makes 165 no problem? He might pull a Salido, what happens then... I'm sure weight penalties are in the fine print.



bballchump11 said:


> How much money are we talking about? I need context.


I'm waiting for it just like you.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> You think Junior makes 165 no problem? He might pull a Salido, what happens then... I'm sure weight penalties are in the fine print.
> 
> I'm waiting for it just like you.


He came in at 167 for his last fight and he didn't even need to (168 limit).

It's two more pounds, he's working with Memo.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He came in at 167 for his last fight and he didn't even need to (168 limit).
> 
> It's two more pounds, he's working with Memo.


Fair enough, we'll see.

Per the Scene, Canelo wants an 83/17 split or something close to that. Basically 5 times the money Junior's gonna make.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Fair enough, we'll see.
> 
> Per the Scene, Canelo wants an 83/17 split or something close to that. Basically 5 times the money Junior's gonna make.


They both need this fight, Canelo fans are getting tired of waiting for a big fight. Julio hasn't had a big fight since Martinez.

We'll see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Fair enough, we'll see.
> 
> Per the Scene, Canelo wants an 83/17 split or something close to that. Basically 5 times the money Junior's gonna make.


Naw Canelo is tripping with that split.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like Canelo is being a fucking diva like always.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Seems like Canelo is being a fucking diva like always.


Other than with GGG, when else has Canelo been a diva?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

WBC making this fight for a ''special'' belt.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-v...112417?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Whatever that means.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

More like pussibility


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> WBC making this fight for a ''special'' belt.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-v...112417?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Whatever that means.


I'm gonna' puke.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo has fought 3 high profile fighters. Neither he has clearly beaten. Lost to Floyd and close wins vs Lara and Cotto. 
others like Trout gave him also a close fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Canelo has fought 3 high profile fighters. Neither he has clearly beaten. Lost to Floyd and close wins vs Lara and Cotto.
> others like Trout gave him also a close fight.
> 
> :frochcry


Nelo had Larathon runner running like a bitch all night, and he's not even a come forward fighter.

He beat Cotto's ass, it was competitive but not a "could've gone either way" type of fight.

Trout looked like fucken Bambi in there, only reason it was close was the open scoring.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Canelo has fought 3 high profile fighters. Neither he has clearly beaten. Lost to Floyd and close wins vs Lara and Cotto.
> others like Trout gave him also a close fight.


I agree on all the others but GTFO with Canelo/Cotto. That was an extremely clear win for Redman.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trout beat Canelo, other than the knockdown that fight was pretty clear. Canelo looked like shit that night.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trout didn't beat Canelo and Lara did more than just run against him. Get a grip everybody.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Trout didn't beat Canelo and Lara did more than just run against him. Get a grip everybody.


I didn't say that Trout won, but was a competitive fight.
Lara outlanded Canelo. How can you run for 12 rounds and outland your opponent? e


ElKiller said:


> I agree on all the others but GTFO with Canelo/Cotto. That was an extremely clear win for Redman.


However, according to Primera Hora, even some Mexican media sources and boxing personalities gave Cotto the win, such as Mexican commentators on TV Azteca, Carlos Eduardo Aguilar and Lamazón who saw Cotto winning comfortably by 117-111. Legendary Mexican fighter Julio Cesar Chavez also saw Cotto win, and Mexican news source La Prensa also believed Cotto won, branding the fight 'Robbery in Las Vegas' where they also blamed Canelo's corner for the "loss".

Others like revered Mexican-American veteran trainer Robert Garcia saw the fight as a draw.

One thing is for certain though: the fight was much closer than what the scorecards showed. For better or for worse, this is another exciting new chapter added to the historic Mexico Vs Puerto Rico rivalry and the 25 year old Mexican Canelo is the new WBC and lineal middleweight world champion. Whether or not there's enough interest for there to be a Cotto-Canelo rematch in May remains to be seen, but the fact is, with this signature victory under Canelo's belt, he appears destined for superstardom and headed to the top of the sport.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> I didn't say that Trout won, but was a competitive fight.
> Lara outlanded Canelo. How can you run for 12 rounds and outland your opponent? e


Lara landed an overall 10 more punches(jabs); that averages to less than 1 per round. Some of you still hanging to that empty consolation prize. SMH


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Lara landed an overall 10 more punches(jabs); that averages to less than 1 per round. Some of you still hanging to that empty consolation prize. SMH


Average Score From 89 Media Members:

***114-114 DRAW***

34 Scored for Canelo - 39 per cent
30 Scored for Lara - 33 per cent
25 Scored a Draw - 28 per cent

Boxing Media Scores:

I call this a close fight. Which means neither one won convincingly


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Lara landed an overall 10 more punches(jabs); that averages to less than 1 per round. Some of you still hanging to that empty consolation prize. SMH


Look at my avatar and tell me if that jab doesn't hurt.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Trout didn't beat Canelo and Lara did more than just run against him. Get a grip everybody.


I never said that all he did was run, I said a counter puncher that's not at his best coming forward (Canelo) had him running like a bitch all night. Lara had every advantage going into that fight. The fight was real close with a lot of close rounds but Nelo got the nod.

I'm tired of no one giving Canelo credit for the Lara win, he was supposed to get schooled, he was forced to fight in a way that he's not very good at, and he still scraped out a win.

Edit: And he did it against an elite opponent.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Lara is a joke... He has ALL the tools in the world to DESTROY the majority of his opponents, yet would rather coast to a decision. Canelo won, knockdown was the difference.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Trout beat Canelo, other than the knockdown that fight was pretty clear. Canelo looked like shit that night.


GTFO

The rounds Trout won he only won because Canelo didn't do shit in them.

Everyone forgets that there was wide open scoring in this fight. Canelo was cruising later in the fight and gave away some rounds because of it. He was cruising because he was ahead on the cards. Whenever he pressed he got the better of Trout.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Trout CLEARLY lost to Alvarez. Being knocked down did not help Trout's cause.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I didn't say that Trout won, but was a competitive fight.
> Lara outlanded Canelo. How can you run for 12 rounds and outland your opponent? e
> 
> However, according to Primera Hora, even some Mexican media sources and boxing personalities gave Cotto the win, such as Mexican commentators on TV Azteca, Carlos Eduardo Aguilar and Lamazón who saw Cotto winning comfortably by 117-111. Legendary Mexican fighter Julio Cesar Chavez also saw Cotto win, and Mexican news source La Prensa also believed Cotto won, branding the fight 'Robbery in Las Vegas' where they also blamed Canelo's corner for the "loss".
> ...


So you show media scores for Canelo Lara, but for Canelo Cotto you choose only a few Mexican scorers that picked Cotto.

The official cards were wide but it was a clear Canelo victory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I never said that all he did was run, I said a counter puncher that's not at his best coming forward (Canelo) had him running like a bitch all night. .


That's a dumb and troll-level comment.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's a dumb and troll-level comment.


Larathon runner ran, that's a fact. Boxing media pointed it out, many fans pointed it out as well. You can refute my point or cry about it being a "troll comment".


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Larathon runner ran, that's a fact. Boxing media pointed it out, many fans pointed it out as well. You can refute my point or cry about it being a "troll comment".


He moved more than you would like, doesn't mean anything about him is bitch-like. I have no time for armchair warriors calling pro fighters bitches and pussies, and that "larathon" name is ESB-esque.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He moved more than you would like, doesn't mean anything about him is bitch-like. I have no time for armchair warriors calling pro fighters bitches and pussies, and that "larathon" name is ESB-esque.


I never said he was a bitch or a pussy, I said he ran like a bitch. Never did I say I could do better or anything like that. Also I'm not sitting in an armchair.

When he wasn't running he was doing fine, he felt Canelo's shots and decided he was going to choose "flight" instead of fight. At one point in the fight he almost jumped out the ring, no lie.

"Larathon runner" being ESB level is your opinion. I think it's a top shelf nickname. Credit to @Kush for that one.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i just saw this review of that fight. a very good analysis, sums up some good points, including politics and such.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

homebrand said:


> i just saw this review of that fight. a very good analysis, sums up some good points, including politics and such.


Don't expect Pedrin to understand this. Way beyond his understanding of boxing.
excellent analysis.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Don't expect Pedrin to understand this. Way beyond his understanding of boxing.
> excellent analysis.:frochcry


Neither do half of those boxing media members apparently.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Neither do half of those boxing media members apparently.


Half of boxing media has a close flight.
Canelo's dick in your face doesn't let you understand that fact.
My point is neither one convincingly won.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Half of boxing media has a close flight.
> Canelo's dick in your face doesn't let you understand that fact.
> My point is neither one convincingly won.


I don't know where you get this idea that I had Canelo wide.

I scored it live on ESB or maybe it was here, I had it 7-5 for Canelo. You can go look for yourself, I have the same username over there.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I never said he was a bitch or a pussy, I said he ran like a bitch.





Pedrin1787 said:


> The rounds Trout won he only won because Canelo didn't do shit in them.


you sound like a Trump Twitter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> you sound like a Trump Twitter.


:grin


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> WBC making this fight for a ''special'' belt.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-v...112417?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Whatever that means.


why make another belt? Just make the NABF or Continental Americas belt or whatever other they already have available the prize for winning this catchweight shitshow.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> GTFO
> 
> The rounds Trout won he only won because Canelo didn't do shit in them.
> 
> Everyone forgets that there was wide open scoring in this fight. Canelo was cruising later in the fight and gave away some rounds because of it. He was cruising because he was ahead on the cards. Whenever he pressed he got the better of Trout.


Trout won the first 5 rounds. Canelo did shit all in those rounds but punch at thin air. The open scori g was terrible, killed the fight as soon as Trout realised he couldnt win even if he KOd Canelo.

Canelo didnt clean up the last 7 either, he had a nice KD and that seems enough for most just to give him the win on that alone.

Lara was close, could have went either way, I cant see how Canelo beat Trout, he was abysmal for most of that fight, probably the worst Ive seen him fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Trout won the first 5 rounds. Canelo did shit all in those rounds but punch at thin air. The open scori g was terrible, killed the fight as soon as Trout realised he couldnt win even if he KOd Canelo.
> 
> Canelo didnt clean up the last 7 either, he had a nice KD and that seems enough for most just to give him the win on that alone.
> 
> Lara was close, could have went either way, I cant see how Canelo beat Trout, he was abysmal for most of that fight, probably the worst Ive seen him fight.


I usually go with your opinion but I remember trout barely landing 3 punches in the first 3 rounds. Canelo outboxed him and surprised everyone, including trout with his skills.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Trout won the first 5 rounds. Canelo did shit all in those rounds but punch at thin air. The open scori g was terrible, killed the fight as soon as Trout realised he couldnt win even if he KOd Canelo.
> 
> Canelo didnt clean up the last 7 either, he had a nice KD and that seems enough for most just to give him the win on that alone.
> 
> Lara was close, could have went either way, I cant see how Canelo beat Trout, he was abysmal for most of that fight, probably the worst Ive seen him fight.


No way, go look at a highlight reel, Trout didn't land anything of note in the whole fight. Like I said, the rounds he won were because Canelo would take whole rounds off, partly I believe due to the wide scoring. Trout was the one that looked awful, it was Canelos first real step up fight and he coasted.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Perfect answer to the Canelo question.

I don't get why G gets so much hate on here.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This is an entertaining fight, I will definitely watch.
However, Canelo is the biggest cherry picking cunt in years. Is a massive 154lb fighter who struggles to make weight, won't fight Golovkin for a MW title at 160, but will fight Chavez Jr at 165. Makes no sense.

Stop being a pussy and fight the middleweight champ at the middleweight limit.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No way, go look at a highlight reel, Trout didn't land anything of note in the whole fight. Like I said, the rounds he won were because Canelo would take whole rounds off, partly I believe due to the wide scoring. Trout was the one that looked awful, it was Canelos first real step up fight and he coasted.


You cant score of a highlight reel.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You cant score of a highlight reel.


Who said anything about scoring the reel. You can't win fights by not landing anything, Trout didn't land anything of note in the whole fight.

You seriously need to go back and rewatch this fight, we can't all be wrong.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> This is an entertaining fight, I will definitely watch.
> However, Canelo is the biggest cherry picking cunt in years. Is a massive 154lb fighter who struggles to make weight, won't fight Golovkin for a MW title at 160, but will fight Chavez Jr at 165. Makes no sense.
> 
> Stop being a pussy and fight the middleweight champ at the middleweight limit.


Canelos has a better resume than GGG. What a cherry picker


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelos has a better resume than GGG. What a cherry picker


And picks and chooses to fight at various catch weights to suit him. That's cherry picking in itself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> And picks and chooses to fight at various catch weights to suit him. That's cherry picking in itself.


Yeah the whole weight fiasco is the most annoying thing about canelo


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelos has a better resume than GGG. What a cherry picker


Based on...faded names and guys like Kirkland and Angulo? Oh but he lost to Mayweather too, so...that still counts right? C'mon; he has a better resume but it's not light years ahead.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Based on...faded names and guys like Kirkland and Angulo? Oh but he lost to Mayweather too, so...that still counts right? C'mon; he has a better resume but it's not light years ahead.


Canelo has one of the best resumes among active fighters.

And canelo has fought more hall of famers than GGG fought champions


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo has one of the best resumes among active fighters.
> 
> And canelo has fought more hall of famers than GGG fought champions


Any of those in their prime? Any even close?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Any of those in their prime? Any even close?


Cotto was still pretty serviceable. He lost to mayweather, but he was still pretty good obviously.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto was still pretty serviceable. He lost to mayweather, but he was still pretty good obviously.


So a smaller, older Cotto and he lost to Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> So a smaller, older Cotto and he lost to Mayweather.


Why did GGG want to fight Cotto so bad?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why did GGG want to fight Cotto so bad?


'Cause he had the middleweight title(s). It would still have been a predictable outcome. Point is you're talking like Canelo fought a murderers' row but he basically has Trout, Cotto, Lara (which some contend he lost) and Smith who can be argued are either any combination of "prime", undefeated, and proven, and who he beat.

I'm not even trying to shit on him and say he has a terrible record but if you're gonna shit on one you have to shit on both.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why did GGG want to fight Cotto so bad?


Notice how he never mentioned Cotto's name before or after he had the belt? Ffs bball come on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> 'Cause he had the middleweight title(s). It would still have been a predictable outcome. Point is you're talking like Canelo fought a murderers' row but he basically has Trout, Cotto, Lara (which some contend he lost) and Smith who can be argued are either any combination of "prime", undefeated, and proven, and who he beat.
> 
> I'm not even trying to shit on him and say he has a terrible record but if you're gonna shit on one you have to shit on both.


His resume is still better. A cherry picker wouldn't have demanded his promoter make a fight with Lara who's a stylistic nightmare for him or Trout



Muff said:


> Notice how he never mentioned Cotto's name before or after he had the belt? Ffs bball come on.


Canelo can't fight for a belt?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Felix said:


> 'Cause he had the middleweight title(s). It would still have been a predictable outcome. Point is you're talking like Canelo fought a murderers' row but he basically has Trout, Cotto, Lara (which some contend he lost) and Smith who can be argued are either any combination of "prime", undefeated, and proven, and who he beat.
> 
> I'm not even trying to shit on him and say he has a terrible record but if you're gonna shit on one you have to shit on both.


I can't believe I'm agreeing with Bball when it comes to a GGG discussion but Canelo does have a better resume than Golovkin.

You can shit on him all you want for avoiding Gennady especially after that retarded post fight interview where he had Golovkin go in the ring, but to say that his resume is shit is absurd.

His wins over Lara and Cotto are better than anything on Golovkins resume, and I'm a Golovkin fan.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo can't fight for a belt?


Never said he couldn't?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I can't believe I'm agreeing with Bball when it comes to a GGG discussion but Canelo does have a better resume than Golovkin.
> 
> You can shit on him all you want for avoiding Gennady especially after that retarded post fight interview where he had Golovkin go in the ring, but to say that his resume is shit is absurd.
> 
> His wins over Lara and Cotto are better than anything on Golovkins resume, and I'm a Golovkin fan.


I'm not saying he doesn't; just that it's not leaps and bounds ahead if you examine it. :conf


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> His resume is still better. A cherry picker wouldn't have demanded his promoter make a fight with Lara who's a stylistic nightmare for him or Trout
> 
> Canelo can't fight for a belt?


You shouldn't judge a resume by just looking at its list of names.

Besides, Canelo is able to get those names because he's a draw. People are tripping over themselves to face him. Same can't be said for GGG, unfortunately. He's finally got Jacobs - who, arguably, can be considered equal to Canelo's best opponent (Lara, perhaps).


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Felix said:


> I'm not saying he doesn't; just that it's not leaps and bounds ahead if you examine it. :conf


It's at least a level above, and don't get me wrong, if Golovkin had access to the opposition Canelo has had access to, I think he'd have a better resume, but reality is he doesn't so his resume is not as good.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> You shouldn't judge a resume by just looking at its list of names.
> 
> Besides, Canelo is able to get those names because he's a draw. People are tripping over themselves to face him. Same can't be said for GGG, unfortunately. *He's finally got Jacobs - who, arguably, can be considered equal to Canelo's best opponent (Lara, perhaps)*.


No, just no. I'm far from Larathon's biggest fan, just go look at my post history. Lara is arguably the best fighter at a competitive 154, Jacobs beat Quillen and Mora in a fairly weak 160.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's at least a level above, and don't get me wrong, if Golovkin had access to the opposition Canelo has had access to, I think he'd have a better resume, but reality is he doesn't so his resume is not as good.


Yeah; a level above. That's about all. I just think a lot of Canelo's opposition is given a pass when a good chunk should come with an asterisk.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No, just no. I'm far from Larathon's biggest fan, just go look at my post history. Lara is arguably the best fighter at a competitive 154, Jacobs beat Quillen and Mora in a fairly weak 160.


Yeah that's true.

But as another poster had said, if Golovkin had the same access to Canelo's opposition, he would have handled them all convincingly.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819999554556678144*
*Chavez Jr. Ready To Sign Contract For Canelo - Weight is 164.5*

By Miguel Rivera

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. is waiting to receive the contract, which he plans to sign, for an all-Mexican mega-fight with Saul "Canelo" Alvarez on May 6th, likely in Las Vegas. According to Chavez Jr. - he agreed to all of Canelo's demands - including a new weight limit.

According to Chavez Jr., he's agreed to all of Canelo's demands - including a new weight limit and a guarantee of $6 million plus a pay-per-view percentage.

For several weeks, it was assumed that Canelo and Chavez Jr. would collide at a catch-weight of 165-pounds. Chavez Jr. claims that Canelo recently requested a new weight limit of 164. The two fighters agreed in the middle, at 164.5-pounds. Canelo, who has the WBO junior middleweight title, would come up from 154, and Chavez Jr. would come down from 168.










On Wednesday, both Canelo and his promoter Oscar De La Hoya of Golden Boy Promotions took to Twitter to apply pressure on Chavez Jr. to sign his name on the dotted line - claiming that his manager, Al Haymon, has the contract.

"I do not have the contract yet, but it seems that already everything was accepted, everything they wanted, we dropped [the weight] from 165 to 164.5 pounds. The guarantee for me [on the revenue end]... I don't even think that it reaches 20-30 percent. I wanted to fight him. A lot of people told me not to fight because just like he did with [Gennady] Golovkin - they abuse the negotiations. I do not know if Oscar de la Hoya or Canelo is ready, but I'm ready. I'm going to prepare like never before," Chavez Jr. told ESPN Nation.

"All they have to do is send me the contract that they told me about and I'll sign it. I'm willing to sign it. I don't have the contract and I am the one who takes care of signing it. I need to train hard and be one hundred percent for the fight, that's what I need... to have a good strategy and to train 100 percent, to be ready. To Canelo, I want him to prepare well and hopefully he accepts the fight. The fight has to be done for the public and for the sake of Mexican boxing."

- See more at: http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-j...nelo-weight-1645--112605#sthash.Rl7Oeai1.dpuf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish canelo would stop making a mockery of weight classes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah that's true.
> 
> But as another poster had said, if Golovkin had the same access to Canelo's opposition, he would have handled them all convincingly.


He should start with Lara


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why did GGG want to fight Cotto so bad?


Cotto was the MW champ. I don't think he wanted him "So bad" seeing as he allowed himself to be stepped aside from.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Cotto was the MW champ. I don't think he wanted him "So bad" seeing as he allowed himself to be stepped aside from.


So GGG wasn't dying to win the middleweight title?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So GGG wasn't dying to win the middleweight title?


He and his team aren't stupid BBall. Of course they would have taken that fight, but they knew, as did everyone, that Cotto had other ideas. And there was no forcing Cotto into anything.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez getting $6-10M would be one of the most undeserved paydays I can ever remember. Guys have not prepared properly and fought on name recognition, sure, but Chavez really hasn't accomplished that much and has been trending down. How many fighters have ever traded off their last names to the same extent?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Another title in another division, Canelo is gonna break records for weight jumping one pound at a time.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lampley said:


> Chavez getting $6-10M would be one of the most undeserved paydays I can ever remember. Guys have not prepared properly and fought on name recognition, sure, but Chavez really hasn't accomplished that much and has been trending down. How many fighters have ever traded off their last names to the same extent?


Mavis got some big fights against Holmes and Tyson and tbf Chavez Jnr has had a way better career than Frazier Jnr.

Chavez aint that bad a fighter tbf, legit world class at MW, maybes could have been pretty good if hed had his fathers drive.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> He and his team aren't stupid BBall. Of course they would have taken that fight, but they knew, as did everyone, that Cotto had other ideas. And there was no forcing Cotto into anything.


Do I need to dig up every time GGG asked for a Cotto fight? After every fight basically too


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do I need to dig up every time GGG asked for a Cotto fight? After every fight basically too


Why? What would it prove Bball? Did I lie in my post about something? One would have to be stupid to think K2 would not have taken the Cotto fight if realistically possible to make. But that was not the case. No way was Cotto ever going to defend against GG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess back to the topic.... I hope Chavez Jr can make 165 safely and still fight effectively. While it'a not the most meaningful fight, I think it'll be highly entertaining. Both fighters should make a mint.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Another title in another division, Canelo is gonna break records for weight jumping one pound at a time.


18 weight champion, suck on that Floyd and Manny!


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Mavis got some big fights against Holmes and Tyson and tbf Chavez Jnr has had a way better career than Frazier Jnr.
> 
> Chavez aint that bad a fighter tbf, legit world class at MW, maybes could have been pretty good if hed had his fathers drive.


Marvis is a good call.


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez is confident of making weight? Also I would love to see what each piles on between weigh in and fight time. The ABC sanctioning bodies should penalize fighters that consistently fight at stupid catch weights.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do I need to dig up every time GGG asked for a Cotto fight? After every fight basically too


Why do you keep making it seem like he asked for Cotto any time other than between June 2014 and November 2015 when Cotto held the title? You don't want to get called out by arguably the man of the division, don't fight in the fucking division. Any other fighter would do the same if someone came in and grabbed one of the major belts.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo is getting Mayweather syndrome: it is always something, and usually something petty. There's no need for the extra half pound, it makes a mockery of a sport that has had repeated credibility issues.

I am kind of surprised this is in Vegas. I figured Texas, where Jr. can get medical help making weight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He should start with Lara


I'd like for that to happen, just to prove to those people -- who fail to see it -- how pointless of a fight that would be. Lara would run and survive as soon as he feels the power


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I'd like for that to happen, just to prove to those people -- who fail to see it -- how pointless of a fight that would be. Lara would run and survive as soon as he feels the power


Having Lara on his resume is pointless because people think he will run the entire fight... Really? Lara wouldn't make his resume better than the past couple of people he had on there?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF is 164.5 Canelo? Dude flat out refuses to fight at a real weight class limit. atsch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What a bunch of crybabies.

He's fighting Chavez Jr for fuck's sake, Jr doesn't hold any belts, this fight is purely for money and your entertainment.

Plus they're at least one weight class apart.

:df


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i guess this is a symptom of the governing bodies having little to no power anymore. What a shit show.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Canelo about to make tens of millions of dollars and win a belt

Can't blame him

Only a fool would turn down that kind of incentive


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kush said:


> Canelo about to make tens of millions of dollars and win a belt
> 
> Can't blame him
> 
> Only a fool would turn down that kind of incentive


Can't blame Jr either, who takes him seriously? He and Nelo don't like each other, now they get a chance to settle their rivalry and make millions, and us fans get a show. It's a win\win.

These guys are acting like Canelo dragged an ATG down to a bullshit catchweight to snatch all his belts or something and everyone is allowing it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can't blame Jr either, who takes him seriously? He and Nelo don't like each other, now they get a chance to settle their rivalry and make millions, and us fans get a show. It's a win\win.
> 
> These guys are acting like Canelo dragged an ATG down to a bullshit catchweight to snatch all his belts or something and everyone is allowing it.


I think it's the fact that Canelo has belts in two weight classes now and isn't defending either, he'd rather cash grab (wasn't the Khan fight his cash grab?) at a made up weight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I think it's the fact that Canelo has belts in two weight classes now and isn't defending either, he'd rather cash grab (wasn't the Khan fight his cash grab?) at a made up weight.


Wtf, which two belts?

Last I knew he had one belt at 154, not sure if he still has it or it's been stripped.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wtf, which two belts?
> 
> Last I knew he had one belt at 154, not sure if he still has it or it's been stripped.


Doesn't he have WBC MW title and WBO LMW title? Haven't read he was stripped of either.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah shit actually that's the title he gave up to not face GGG yet isn't it? So it's no actual belt at 160, just lineal and Ring?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Doesn't he have WBC MW title and WBO LMW title? Haven't read he was stripped of either.


He dropped the MW after beating Cotto what you talking about.

So what, he has the WBO, strip him. I don't think that's holding back anything at 154.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can't blame Jr either, who takes him seriously? He and Nelo don't like each other, now they get a chance to settle their rivalry and make millions, and us fans get a show. It's a win\win.
> 
> These guys are acting like Canelo dragged an ATG down to a bullshit catchweight to snatch all his belts or something and everyone is allowing it.


It's just the usual haters

The same people celebrating GG for exploding into the arena against 100/1 welterweight underdog he dragged up 13 lbs.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He dropped the MW after beating Cotto what you talking about.
> 
> So what, he has the WBO, strip him. I don't think that's holding back anything at 154.


Yeah I remembered after that post he gave up the title, so it's not an actual belt he has just Lineal and Ring. Not as bad as I initially thought as he gave up the 160 title. Fight on then Canelo!!

edit: I don't think he's holding up much at 154 either taking this fight, as he wouldn't have faced Charlo or Lara instead, so there wouldn't be any movement regardless.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What a bunch of crybabies.
> 
> He's fighting Chavez Jr for fuck's sake, Jr doesn't hold any belts, this fight is purely for money and your entertainment.
> 
> ...


Its for the Caneloweight title at 164.5.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Its for the Caneloweight title at 164.5.


Who cares, Canelo will probably use it as a collar for his pet lion. No one cares about that title, stop trying to make it a huge deal. As long as he's not holding other fights back it's OK. Plus Jr deserves that shit, his ass never makes weight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who cares, Canelo Will probably use it as a collar for his pet lion. One cares about that title, stop trying to make it a huge deal. As long as he's not holding other fights back it's OK. Plus Jr deserves that shit, his ass never makes weight.


I'm actually interested in this fight, so I'm not complaining. Jr better get his arse on the treadmill though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Why do you keep making it seem like he asked for Cotto any time other than between June 2014 and November 2015 when Cotto held the title? You don't want to get called out by arguably the man of the division, don't fight in the fucking division. Any other fighter would do the same if someone came in and grabbed one of the major belts.


You're entirely right, but arguing something different than mal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm actually interested in this fight, so I'm not complaining. Jr better get his arse on the treadmill though.


He and Memo are gonna do work. He did 167 for a 168 fight last time, I think he could do it.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Can somebody explain to me why people keep saying "TITLE"?? What title is at stake?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish canelo would stop making a mockery of weight classes


WTF?? You've been watching boxing for how long now? This is a NON-TITLE fight boy. You can fight at any weight you want. What fight did you want them to fight in? 160? Chavez can't make weight. 168?? Canelo has never even fought at 160. Do you even think before you post?

Not suprised Zoputito gave you a like for an incoherent comment.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What a bunch of crybabies.
> 
> He's fighting Chavez Jr for fuck's sake, Jr doesn't hold any belts, this fight is purely for money and your entertainment.
> 
> ...


The prestigeous 164.5lb WBC World Championship of Mexico. One of these guys will be the only person ever to win that, talk about setting records.

Add in Canelos titles at 154, 155, 160 and the 159 title he won from Cotto and hes going for his fifth world title.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Can somebody explain to me why people keep saying "TITLE"?? What title is at stake?


WBC 164.5lb World Championship of Mexico of the whole universe. Diamond edition.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Chatty said:


> WBC 164.5lb World Championship of Mexico of the whole universe. Diamond edition.


Aaaaah that title, yeah I forgot. You forgot to mention PLATINUM.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The WBC did say they were considering making a special belt, just for this fight.

It boggles the mind.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kush said:


> Canelo about to make tens of millions of dollars and win a belt
> 
> Can't blame him
> 
> Only a fool would turn down that kind of incentive


And not only that - He gets to avoid Golovkin for at least another six months!

It's genius, I tell you.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And not only that - He gets to avoid Golovkin for at least another six months!
> 
> It's genius, I tell you.


He was never going to fight him in this time period, Golovkin is fighting Jacobs. Not saying he's not avoiding it but this fight didn't hold up the GGG fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The prestigeous 164.5lb WBC World Championship of Mexico. One of these guys will be the only person ever to win that, talk about setting records.
> 
> Add in Canelos titles at 154, 155, 160 and the 159 title he won from Cotto and hes going for his fifth world title.


Who's going to recognize those? If the organization wants to hand out a trinket because they feel like it, let them. Doesn't affect the fans or other fighters.

Now if they stripped someone at 160 or 168 so these two could fight for it then you could complain.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I say this as a GGG fan, I like this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He was never going to fight him in this time period, Golovkin is fighting Jacobs. Not saying he's not avoiding it but this fight didn't hold up the GGG fight.


Of course it did. It's his excuse for NOT fighting Golovkin.

You might as well say that nothing will get in the way of that fight for the next 2 years, since it also won't happen in THAT time frame.

Whatever other absurd opponents and catchweights team Canelo has lined up, at some point they will run out and have to face Golovkin. (Who will probably be walking with a cane by then.) This fight makes that eventual day 6 months further out. An so will the next one. And the next one ........


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course it did. *It's his excuse for NOT fighting Golovkin.*
> 
> You might as well say that nothing will get in the way of that fight for the next 2 years, since it also won't happen in THAT time frame.
> 
> Whatever other absurd opponents and catchweights team Canelo has lined up, at some point they will run out and have to face Golovkin. (Who will probably be walking with a cane by then.) This fight makes that eventual day 6 months further out. An so will the next one. And the next one ........


:booth

Golovkin vs Jacobs was signed before this fight, not sure if trolling or just handicapped.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-chavez-jr-golden-boy-prez-on-drug-testing-weight-more--112620


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo isn't a middleweight when Golovkin wants to fight but now is a super middleweight to fight fucking Chavez Jr of all people? AND this is on PPV AND it's at 164*.5? *what the hell kind of shit is this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :booth
> 
> Golovkin vs Jacobs was signed before this fight, not sure if trolling or just handicapped.


And Canelo said he wouldn't be fighting Golovkin withinn the next year, before Golovkin-Jacobs was signed.

Were you dropped as a child?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And Canelo said he wouldn't be fighting Golovkin withinn the next year, before Golovkin-Jacobs was signed.
> 
> Were you dropped as a child?


No I wasn't dropped as a child, is your helmet on too tight?

Oscar has said that they were eyeing September of this year for the GGG fight.

Whether that's true or not is irrelevant when it comes to this fight. Golovkin and Jacobs were already working on their fight before anyone even mentioned this one.

No one has taken Jr seriously for a long time, he changed that a bit when he came in under the weight limit in his last fight and looked fairly decent in it. I'm sure that's what put him on Golden Boys list of possible opponents, that and the fact they have a rivalry going as two of Mexico's most popular fighters.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> WBC 164.5lb World Championship of Mexico of the whole universe. Diamond edition.


Plus the official recognition of the winner as JCC Sr's REAL son.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually don't blame Canelo for this: It's an easy fight for the money he's going to receive, and boxing is too dangerous to pass up big, easy money. 

The prior stalling bothered me much more, and GGG isn't available at the moment, anyway.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> WTF?? You've been watching boxing for how long now? This is a NON-TITLE fight boy. You can fight at any weight you want. What fight did you want them to fight in? 160? Chavez can't make weight. 168?? Canelo has never even fought at 160. Do you even think before you post?
> 
> Not suprised Zoputito gave you a like for an incoherent comment.


Just can't stay off my huevos can you? :lol:

I think I'm gonna start calling you "Chato" from now on.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

All things aside this should be a good fight!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Will be a fun fight. 

Also, Not buying. And not exactly the best stay busy fight for GGG in Sept.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> WTF?? You've been watching boxing for how long now? This is a NON-TITLE fight boy. You can fight at any weight you want. What fight did you want them to fight in? 160? Chavez can't make weight. 168?? Canelo has never even fought at 160. Do you even think before you post?
> 
> Not suprised Zoputito gave you a like for an incoherent comment.


damn I'm a Canelo hater in 1 thread and a Canelo dick rider in another.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> damn I'm a Canelo hater in 1 thread and a Canelo dick rider in another.


I didn't say you were a hater. I'm just saying do people actually talk boxing or is it better to just bash boxers every second for no reason?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I didn't say you were a hater. I'm just saying do people actually talk boxing or is it better to just bash boxers every second for no reason?


I praise Canelo all day long and defend him. I'm entitled to criticize him when it's called for.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Just can't stay off my huevos can you? :lol:
> 
> I think I'm gonna start calling "Chato" from now on.


Heeey Zoputito how you been? I see you still have Canelos nuts in your mouth eh? Things don't change I see...

Ahhhhhh you finally took out your Chocolatito avatar LOL! Hey, bruh only cause I pointed out your hypocrisy, it didn't mean you had to change your avatar after the Chocolatito duck. Just own it pussy! By the way, would you rather me reply to you in English or your Native language since you are Native? Or did you finally bleach your skin?

Chato ha-ha-ha?? You'd be surprised if you saw a pic of me lol.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I praise Canelo all day long and defend him. I'm entitled to criticize him when it's called for.


I'm not asking you to praise him. I'm asking you to explain how your comment makes any sense considering the type of fight this is. 
Is there a title involved? NO
Has Canelo ever fought above 155 or even 160? NO
Can Chavez Jr make 160? NO
Tell me the weight that would not make this fight a supposed mockery? HA


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Will be a fun fight.
> 
> Also, Not buying. And not exactly the best stay busy fight for GGG in Sept.


Damn! Turbo staying loyal to Oscar ha. That's an old school avatar and staying strong with it ha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Damn! Turbo staying loyal to Oscar ha. That's an old school avatar and staying strong with it ha.


I changed it for Hopkins and Mayweather one time a piece ...had everyone confused :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Canelo is the biggest bitch in this sport.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Canelo is the biggest bitch in this sport.


:haye

Coming from a Rigonduck fan.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Heeey Zoputito how you been? I see you still have Canelos nuts in your mouth eh? Things don't change I see...
> 
> Ahhhhhh you finally took out your Chocolatito avatar LOL! Hey, bruh only cause I pointed out your hypocrisy, it didn't mean you had to change your avatar after the Chocolatito duck. Just own it pussy! By the way, would you rather me reply to you in English or your Native language since you are Native? Or did you finally bleach your skin?
> 
> Chato ha-ha-ha?? You'd be surprised if you saw a pic of me lol.


I'm a native now? Had no idea.

Actually, I haven't even been commenting on Canelo for a while now, just a couple of likes here and there when I see something posted about him.

As far as my AV goes, those are true Mexican warriors right there, the type that earn what they got and get nothing handed to them. You mad?

Anyway, go away and bug someone else now, Chato. My huevos already itch enough as it is :good


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Soz but Wittle Chavez is a lazy never-been drug cheat with a shit resume, a KO & wide pts loss and a family name for the posters, while Canelo is a top notch smallish MW who does put on a couple of pounds and gives away some %s of chance, fair enough.

But this barely makes a B+ fight and I don't care if ur a Mexican boy toy who supports both, you are allowed and neither of us will sleep bad. But otherwise the unjustified hype, this is a one-sided, brutal beat down with Chavez probably retiring on stool cause at 190 pounds he can take it and won't be knocked out. But it's still merely a more action oriented beat down of an outclassed fighter with the over-excited, fake post-fight headlines how Gasneloe took down some elite giant. A clumsy, never-in-prime B-level giant that is, with a fighting spirit.

Has everyone lost their mind here with all the hype I'm reading? A $10 PPV would be $10 took high for this, let alone $50 or whatever.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the Sweet Pea - Margarito match up we never got.

Sort of not exactly.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

so, we have/going to have Khan/Canelo, Brook/Golovkin, Horn/Pacquiao, Green/Mundine II, Canelo/Chavez Jr in quick succession. All cynical money making match ups with an obvious winner. It's unrealistic, but boxing would be so much better run by a UFC model. embarrassing.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Having Lara on his resume is pointless because people think he will run the entire fight... Really? Lara wouldn't make his resume better than the past couple of people he had on there?


My point is.....who gives a toss about making a resume "look better"? A name in boxrec doesn't interest me. I'll leave those pointless debates for others.

Instead, I want to see intriguing matchups where those involved are going to be tested. Lara doesn't offer that for GGG. Other than preparing him for a marathon if he has one coming up.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

If this fight comes off, I'm almost certain Canelo wins by KO and watches Chavez Light nap on the canvas. Chavez doesn't have heart like his dad did, doesn't train worth a shit and seems pretty unmotivated to do so properly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Two Mexicans with a solid following. All Mexican bash. I'm excited.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't think there need to be 4 threads on this fight. Gonna merge.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Soz but Wittle Chavez is a lazy never-been drug cheat with a shit resume, a KO & wide pts loss and a family name for the posters, while Canelo is a top notch smallish MW who does put on a couple of pounds and gives away some %s of chance, fair enough.
> 
> But this barely makes a B+ fight and I don't care if ur a Mexican boy toy who supports both, you are allowed and neither of us will sleep bad. But otherwise the unjustified hype, this is a one-sided, brutal beat down with Chavez probably retiring on stool cause at 190 pounds he can take it and won't be knocked out. But it's still merely a more action oriented beat down of an outclassed fighter with the over-excited, fake post-fight headlines how Gasneloe took down some elite giant. A clumsy, never-in-prime B-level giant that is, with a fighting spirit.
> 
> ...


No one was stripped to make this one and you don't have to watch you little crybaby bitch.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one was stripped to make this one and you don't have to watch you little crybaby bitch.


It's good your momma is here to comfort me and I'll make sure I'll comfort her for the failure you turned out to be.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> abbycry


Cry your lame ass on back to the lounge.

Let Nelo and ñunior save boxin.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Cry your lame ass on back to the lounge.
> 
> Let Nelo and ñunior save boxin.


You got a mouth on you boy. I guess that runs through the family cause she's got a mouth on me. That's a $5 PPV and this ain't competitive either.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :frochcry2


Taking it back to elementary school, I see you have nothing to add boxing wise.

This is an event, two popular fighters with a grudge while both are still fairly young and both are willing to let their hands go. Pure entertainment.

Like I said you don't have to buy the PPV, no one was stripped to make it happen, this fight isn't holding anything back either.

Why don't you skip on over back to your safe space the lounge, we don't need more crybaby ******* we already have Rigondeux fans.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

And now who's crying. :lol:

You can always log out or get your ass out of this thread if you don't like it, you don't have to post here. That's your argument, mind you, and I'm spanking you with it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BigBone said:


> And now who's crying. :lol:
> 
> You can always log out or get your ass out of this thread if you don't like it, you don't have to post here. That's your argument, mind you, and I'm spanking you with it.


:hatton

You're the one that made a new thread, when there were already a few there to post in, just to cry about this fight.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

homebrand said:


> so, we have/going to have Khan/Canelo, Brook/Golovkin, Horn/Pacquiao, Green/Mundine II, Canelo/Chavez Jr in quick succession. All cynical money making match ups with an obvious winner. It's unrealistic, but boxing would be so much better run by a UFC model. embarrassing.


Boxing does need an overall, international, completely transparent regulating body, ATP tennis model comes to mind. Huge money's flying around, giant venues, sometimes 200k daily visitors (grand slams), promoters, big big names, sponsors and so on. Yet everything goes through an organization that isn't a front for money laundering such as the WBC and neither is as incompetent and commissions and state boards.

This fight is not bad fight per se, tennis exhibitions also happen. But as a fight that will be among the very few to bring masses this year, and like these giant PPV events, it'll disappoint, fewer and fewer will tune in the next time and so on.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Damn, already done huh' where is this taking place? rome coliseum? a good one for the casuals,adds nothing to the sport but merely entertainment and chingazos everywhere,this fight better be good for the sake of Mexican warrior's blood¡¡¡¡ i hope Jr takes this one seriously and can beat that emotionless carrot head


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Should have done this at Estadio Azteca


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a fun fight to watch. Personally I don't buy ppv of any kind, never again. 
I really like Canelo, I don't think he's a pussy but DLH makes him look like one. And DLH now has the strategy of draining a lazy fat tube below 165 because he knows it's a fight that will sell, at least in Mexico. And if after this fight- assuming triple G beats Jacob- Canelo doesn't fight GGG in September then...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Dollars and sense. It makes dollars, so it makes sense. And that's the only reason it makes any god damn sense.

Although we might get the pleasant side-effect of an enjoyable action fight. 

I do have to say this though... We've got GGG vs. Jacobs in March and Canelo vs. Junior in May. If GGG wins and the red head wins, we've got sufficient hype for a big PPV in September. Here's hoping.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Dollars and sense. It makes dollars, so it makes sense. And that's the only reason it makes any god damn sense.
> 
> Although we might get the pleasant side-effect of an enjoyable action fight.
> 
> I do have to say this though... We've got GGG vs. Jacobs in March and Canelo vs. Junior in May. If GGG wins and the red head wins, we've got sufficient hype for a big PPV in September. Here's hoping.


What worries me is there is a rematch clause for Canelo/Chavez. I wouldn't surprise me to see some sort of controversy that further prolongs Canelo/GGG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> What worries me is there is a rematch clause for Canelo/Chavez. I wouldn't surprise me to see some sort of controversy that further prolongs Canelo/GGG.


Not such a big deal as the IBF is probably going to have a mandatory sorted out by the time GGG/Jacobs is finished. I'm thinking they're just going to shove in Tureano Johnson because I'm not reading anything about an IBF eliminator or whatever. Pretty shitty fight, Golovkin/Johnson, though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fun fight.. I'll pay for this one.. what I won't ever pardon is the khan fight.. man that was crap..but since GGG did even worse in getting brook to 160 I'll let Canelo slide..

this one will be fun while it lasts... going to look like Mayweather vs gatti... pure target practice until it's called off.. Jr can take the punches I think.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

They should have made it at 175 lbs so nobody has to kill themselves making weight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Horrible fight, fun though, one of those fights.....


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

And I've got all my food to eat and I'll survive.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jr can beat Canelo, if he is in shape I wouldn´t be surprised if he pulls that off.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Jr can beat Canelo, if he is in shape I wouldn´t be surprised if he pulls that off.


He's like an Alfredo Angulo+

Bigger and better, but the weight can be a huge issue

Chavez Jr doesn't throw too many punches though which is really good for Alvarez.
It's really only interesting because of Chavez being big, because him being a low volume pressure fighter with no standout skills his style is absolutely horrible against Canelo.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Vic said:


> Jr can beat Canelo, if he is in shape I wouldn´t be surprised if he pulls that off.


Agree. I'm picking Canelo to win by dec but this is a very dangerous fight for him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The fight is an insult in every way. I dont even see how it will be fun or competitive. jcc jr is shit

http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/story/canelo-chavez-jr-boxing-s-2017-practical-joke-012117


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The fight is an insult in every way. I dont even see how it will be fun or competitive. jcc jr is shit
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/story/canelo-chavez-jr-boxing-s-2017-practical-joke-012117


Maybe if Chavez Jr could throw 70 punches per round like Kirkland it would be great.
At the very least, Chavez Jr is fairly accurate.
But I wouldn't be surprised to see him with a punch output similar to the first Vera fight. And throwing less than 30 punches per round against Canelo won't win shit unless you're really good on the backfoot.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Maybe if Chavez Jr could throw 70 punches per round like Kirkland it would be great.
> At the very least, Chavez Jr is fairly accurate.
> But I wouldn't be surprised to see him with a punch output similar to the first Vera fight. And throwing less than 30 punches per round against *Canelo won't win shit unless you're really good on the backfoot.*


Yeah but Canelo fights off the back foot exclusively and very good at it. Chavez has little way to win this fight if any

I suppose we watch all the JCC nostalgia once again and try relive his career through his poor son whose getting ktfo


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Yeah but Canelo fights off the back foot exclusively and very good at it. Chavez has little way to win this fight if any


That's what I meant, throwing sub 30 punches a round against Canelo works if you're Mayweather.

Chavez Jr comes forward with that kind of punch volume, he's basically perfect for Alvarez.
A fighter who comes towards Canelo, and not just that he's a low volume pressure fighter.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's going to be hard for JCC jr to come forward dragging the IV stand with one hand.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Should have done this at Estadio Azteca


 Too big a venue for such a casual event in a hardcore boxing town... dont think they sell out all the tickets... Omnilife stadium in Guadalajara tho, I dont know how hated is Nelo there...


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is this fight agreed on and signed for SIX MONTHS in the future?

:hat


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't wait til GGG pushes this ******'s shit in come September. He no longer has the excuse that he's too small for 160 after this fight. The fucking bitch.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Could not give a monkeys fart


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I can't wait til GGG pushes this ******'s shit in come September. He no longer has the excuse that he's too small for 160 after this fight. The fucking bitch.


He'll find an excuse, you can bet on it.

Probably he'll take on another name-fighter in a higher weight class, at a catchweight, so as to once again be in no danger of losing his belts. ... and to let Golovkin get another six months older.

(- and someone explain this to @Pedrin, as that poor boor has trouble with such concepts.)


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/felix-trinidad-canelo-alvarez-knock-chavez-jr-out--113158

Felix says Canelo by KO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'll find an excuse, you can bet on it.
> 
> Probably he'll take on another name-fighter in a higher weight class, at a catchweight, so as to once again be in no danger of losing his belts. ... and to let Golovkin get another six months older.
> 
> (- and someone explain this to @Pedrin, as that poor boor has trouble with such concepts.)


Dude you didn't tag me right so I didn't get a notification.

1. "Losing all his belts" you talking about that one WBO 154 belt he took from "Beefy" Smith? Please list all belts he's holding hostage.

2. Apparently I'm a huge idiot, explain how the Jr fight in May was a reason to duck Golovkin when it was made after the Jacobs fight was signed. Use small words please.

3. You can speculate about what Canelo will do for September, he's done nothing to prove he will fight Golovkin, I have no idea what he'll do.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Well good thing this isn't a title fight buddy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

According to a newssource Chavez Jr is already down to 280 pounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154056265797693


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ramon Alvarez (Canelo's brother) and Omar Chavez (JCC Jr.' brother) scheduled for April 29th


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Again?










LOL at Jr's shit-eating grin. It's like he knows something we don't.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- Greetings, dear sir. I'm looking for a little boy named El Obeso Boolsheeto.
- I'm him, son.
- Holy stockings...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

You know if Chavez is fit and strong at the weight, this will be a slugfest.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833775575219048449
Can't wait.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Let´s not forget that Jr has a iron chin.....


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833775575219048449
> Can't wait.


Oscar looks like there's something stuck in his nose.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Oscar looks like there's something stuck in his nose.


Most fucken definitely. He's in Mexico city, he's got some top shelf stuff in there.

He's saving boxing, he deserves it.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Let´s not forget that Jr has a iron chin.....


His chin may not let him down, but I'm sure his heart will. He'll quit on his stool once again like he did against Fonfara. The ginger Mexican is going to take his soul, one body punch at a time.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> His chin may not let him down, but I'm sure his heart will. *He'll quit on his stool once again like he did against Fonfara.* The ginger Mexican is going to take his soul, one body punch at a time.


I don't know man, Canelo is no where near as big as 175 Fonfara, although I think they had a catchweight of 172 or something for the Chavez fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834106936115224576
:bbb


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I honestly hope this Canelo is knocked out. As utterly unlikely as it is


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834106936115224576
> :bbb


God damn it, they're managing to reel me in with this..

If he ends facing Miura, they'll be successful in reeling me in.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834106936115224576
> :bbb


Damn, I already like Chavez-Canelo tbh, if we get Salido in a meaningful fight I'll be very hyped for the card.

Corrales or Berchelt would be amazing, Nicholas Walters or Tevin Farmer would be great too.

In reality though I bet we get Johnny Gonzalez


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Damn, I already like Chavez-Canelo tbh, if we get Salido in a meaningful fight I'll be very hyped for the card.
> 
> Corrales or Berchelt would be amazing, Nicholas Walters or Tevin Farmer would be great too.
> 
> In reality though I bet we get Johnny Gonzalez


Or Takashi Miura, which would be awesome!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Or Takashi Miura, which would be awesome!


It would be, but I doubt he'd take that fight when he's WBC mando


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Chavez Jr: Canelo fighting me because he thinks Golovkin is tougher*

*



*


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BQ0Oc2NFU0I/

Shit just got real.

You think Jr has something up his sleeve?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Exactly how much of Jr's purse will be left after he pays the $1M per-pound fee for coming in at 172? If the fee exceeds his purse then does Canelo inherit the debt if he wins?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Exactly how much of Jr's purse will be left after he pays the $1M per-pound fee for coming in at 172? If the fee exceeds his purse then does Canelo inherit the debt if he wins?


It seems like I have to post this every time I come in here.

Jr came in under the weight limit in his last fight.

167 for a 168 limit fight, he's training with Heredia.

If he comes in over I'm guessing it's going to be on purpose.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQ0Oc2NFU0I/
> 
> Shit just got real.
> ...


Don't know but Canelo looks gay as fuck in that outfit.
Makes Floyd's dancing with the stars outfit look real pimp.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Don't know but Canelo looks gay as fuck in that outfit.
> Makes Floyd's dancing with the stars outfit look real pimp.


I didn't even notice the outfit mate, I think them Tranny threads in the lounge are starting to have an affect on you.

I kid.

Yeah you could tell Canelo is probably a douche in real life.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I didn't even notice the outfit mate, I think them Tranny threads in the lounge are starting to have an affect on you.
> 
> I kid.
> 
> Yeah you could tell Canelo is probably a douche in real life.


I will admit mate,myself and @V-2 have been quite concerned about the high volume of tranny chat lately.
I'm so hetero it fucking hurts man!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Apparently they have a winner takes all purse bet on this fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834444916826660865


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm all of a sudden stoked for this fight lol

But still....eat shit Canelo


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

There's no way they are having a winner take all bet here.

Canelo should be fuckin ashamed of himself wearing that suit.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

jonnytightlips said:


> There's no way they are having a winner take all bet here.
> 
> Canelo should be fuckin ashamed of himself wearing that suit.










.
Tight suits must be in style this season or Canelo and Conor go to the same tailor.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> There's no way they are having a winner take all bet here.
> 
> Canelo should be fuckin ashamed of himself wearing that suit.


 chavez would be able to come in any weight he wants


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> .
> Tight suits must be in style this season or Canelo and Conor go to the same tailor.


It's the "Pee Wee Herman" look.

Those gay designers are just fucking with everybody.

I'll stick with Hugo Boss, thank you.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Gonna be pulling for Jr big time. Always been a fan of his even though he's been a big fat disappointment. 

Though one of the reasons I like him is coz of his "don't care attitude"


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthysse vs Emmanuel Taylor is on this card, really good comeback fight for Matthysse.

Also exciting to see Raul Curiel making his debut


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm stoked for this fight!! Winner becomes the official son of JCC SR and the loser will be stepped over while on the canvas. Not to mention becoming the first 164.5 lb champion!!


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Gonna be pulling for Jr big time. Always been a fan of his even though he's been a big fat disappointment.
> 
> Though one of the reasons I like him is coz of his "don't care attitude"


Yep, he don't care to train, he don't care if he quits on is stool. I say he gets schooled big time with body shots and quits in his corner about round 9.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=738240


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=738240







Here's the video. Don't see what these retards on boxing scene are trying to say. GGG simply says Tom told him GBs deal is not serious. When he says "half and half" judging by the context, I'd say he means the fight is 50/50.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Here's the video. Don't see what these retards on boxing scene are trying to say. GGG simply says Tom told him GBs deal is not serious. When he says "half and half" judging by the context, I'd say he means the fight is 50/50.


yeah after listening to it, that's my interpretation as well. It was hard to understand at first


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah after listening to it, that's my interpretation as well. It was hard to understand at first


Chavez chuckled when Gennady said dealing with GB was crazy, he knows.

Also Chavez says G won't have too much issues with Jacobs due to that soft chin.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Here's the video. Don't see what these retards on boxing scene are trying to say. GGG simply says Tom told him GBs deal is not serious. When he says "half and half" judging by the context, I'd say he means the fight is 50/50.


That place is utterly insufferable now.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


>


Sr deserves a break, JR is his kid. What's he supposed to say, "Jr a bum, early Canelo KO"?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Jr training hard... Jr by KO, 1st round. :bbb


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Axe Murderer said:


>


Duran was a great great fighter, but he is so bitter as a man, negative and bitter, can´t remember him saying anything good about anyone except himself.

Yeah, we all know Jr is the underdog and is a lazy pothead most of the time.. but have some manners and class for once when speaking in public.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=738240


In an Alvarez - Chavez Jr thread, you still can't help but think of GGG BBall? :sun


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> In an Alvarez - Chavez Jr thread, you still can't help but think of GGG BBall? :sun


It was they most relevant thread I could find to post it in. I think they misinterpreted in any case


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It was they most relevant thread I could find to post it in. I think they misinterpreted in any case


I was just teasing anyway. Are you getting the fight? I'm working on a little something, but that all depends on my schedule tomorrow. Work on a Saturday! Should be against the law


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I was just teasing anyway. Are you getting the fight? I'm working on a little something, but that all depends on my schedule tomorrow. Work on a Saturday! Should be against the law


I would but I'm still celebrating my birthday a week later. I will try to watch it at a bar and go out after


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I would but I'm still celebrating my birthday a week later. I will try to watch it at a bar and go out after


Happy belated, be safe!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoping Chavez Jr can keep up hard work dedication.

If that's the case them I will revise my prediction that Chavez Jr will show a pathetic work rate against Canelo.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Vic said:


> Duran was a great great fighter, but he is so bitter as a man, negative and bitter, can´t remember him saying anything good about anyone except himself.
> 
> Yeah, we all know Jr is the underdog and is a lazy pothead most of the time.. but have some manners and class for once when speaking in public.


So what hes being himself...He speaks his mind and doesnt give a fuck...So what??? Do you want him to do to be something he isnt or say something he doesnt mean just to apease boring PC guys like yourself who want to listen the same PC stuff and the same overused cliches over and over again...Fuck that shit Duran is Duran for better or worse hes himself and he always been like that...Its not something new...If you dont like it dont listen to the guy...I love how some ppl dont have a problem with two guys beating the shit out of each other but then they get all butthurt when those same guys say something out of the norm....GTFO....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Axe Murderer said:


> So what hes being himself...He speaks his mind and doesnt give a fuck...So what??? Do you want him to do to be something he isnt or say something he doesnt mean just to apease boring PC guys like yourself who want to listen the same PC stuff and the same overused cliches over and over again...Fuck that shit Duran is Duran for better or worse hes himself and he always been like that...Its not something new...If you dont like it dont listen to the guy...I love how some ppl dont have a problem with two guys beating the shit out of each other but then they get all butthurt when those same guys say something out of the norm....GTFO....


LOL, what is this essay you wrote all about, mate ?

I know he´s being himself, that´s why I said he´s a bitter motherfucker.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Vic said:


> LOL, what is this essay you wrote all about, mate ?
> 
> I know he´s being himself, that´s why I said he´s a bitter motherfucker.


Bitter about what Dilma???....He has always been like this even when he was fighting.....

Go watch some telenovelas....Babaca....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Damn, I already like Chavez-Canelo tbh, if we get Salido in a meaningful fight I'll be very hyped for the card.
> 
> Corrales or Berchelt would be amazing, Nicholas Walters or Tevin Farmer would be great too.
> 
> In reality though I bet we get Johnny Gonzalez


Fuck it, Gonzalez/Salido is fucking awesome. Bring that shit on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Matthysse vs Emmanuel Taylor is on this card, really good comeback fight for Matthysse.
> 
> Also exciting to see Raul Curiel making his debut


Good comeback fight, but not something I would pay for or even put as a main event on an HBO show.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Axe Murderer said:


> Bitter about what Dilma???....He has always been like this even when he was fighting.....
> 
> Go watch some telenovelas....Babaca....


:lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good comeback fight, but not something I would pay for or even put as a main event on an HBO show.


No, but that's why it's on the undercard of a big fight. I favour Matthysse but Taylor definitely has a chance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> No, but that's why it's on the undercard of a big fight. I favour Matthysse but Taylor definitely has a chance


I would expect more from a PPV card, though. I should've been more clear. In a perfect world, this is the kind of fight you'd see as undercard for an HBO show or a preliminary in a PPV card. I don't think Taylor has a chance in hell.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Damn Jr. looking lean and ripped already.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Serious question, what if, somehow, Chavez gets the upset? Rematch?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


I told y'all Memo would do work with him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Time to reconsider my prediction of Canelo clearly out throwing Canelo.

Chavez is getting ready


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Serious question, what if, somehow, Chavez gets the upset? Rematch?


Oh for sure. Canelo wouldn't be able to go anywhere else, and it would make even more huge money.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837499770906230784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837556165634510849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837476257046609921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837908855908511744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843409582856650752


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-admits-surprise-chavez-hard-work-canelo-fight--114923


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Serious question, what if, somehow, Chavez gets the upset? Rematch?


This fight won't be a walk in the park for Canelo. I'm convinced of it. I believe a major part of Jr's weight issues are laziness and not eating properly rather than just not being physically able to make the weight. He has to take this very seriously as there is a serious amount of pride on the line here. Two of the biggest name Mexican fighters going at it on Cinco De Mayo. Canelo is the more skilled of the two but is also a good bit smaller. Jr drove through people at 160 and wasn't far off beating Martinez in the last round. He's got a good chin on him too so this is a very interesting fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> This fight won't be a walk in the park for Canelo. I'm convinced of it. I believe a major part of Jr's weight issues are laziness and not eating properly rather than just not being physically able to make the weight. He has to take this very seriously as there is a serious amount of pride on the line here. Two of the biggest name Mexican fighters going at it on Cinco De Mayo. Canelo is the more skilled of the two but is also a good bit smaller. Jr drove through people at 160 and wasn't far off beating Martinez in the last round. He's got a good chin on him too so this is a very interesting fight.


Chavez Jr also has underrated accuracy, though that may have been a product of his low punch output.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=480760525647528


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSKE1BkhZ-W/

Undercard is set.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)




----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

*he ought to go for the vegetarian*


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Was about to post this. Saw it on my twitter feed. Holy shit, Chavez Jr. is monstrous.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PEDs


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> PEDs


Hardwork dedication.

Besides he only has to cut, the bulk phase has been done over years.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Hardwork dedication.
> 
> Besides he only has to cut, the bulk phase has been done over years.


Memo is in camp and there is no blood testing for this fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Will there be a 24/7 for this fight?


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like Chavez will make weight. But he will get battered by Canelo.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Will there be a 24/7 for this fight?


You'd assume there would be. This is a massive fight to the Mexicans and HBO PPV.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> You'd assume there would be. This is a massive fight to the Mexicans and HBO PPV.


Didn't they get embarrassed or someone made a complaint about the Martinez/Chavez jr. 24/7? Makes me wonder if the Chavez jr. camp will allow it if they aren't doing the right kind of shit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Damson, Canelo better be in top shape.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't they get embarrassed or someone made a complaint about the Martinez/Chavez jr. 24/7? Makes me wonder if the Chavez jr. camp will allow it if they aren't doing the right kind of shit.


Didn't hear that now. That made for great tv though. If they felt Jr looked a cunt it's all of his own doing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Memo is in camp and there is no blood testing for this fight.


A Jan article read GBP will be using Olympic style random testing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Didn't hear that now. That made for great tv though. If they felt Jr looked a cunt it's all of his own doing.


Them pink boxers tho. They'll definitely make one, it's one of HBOs big PPVs. If Jr refuses to, they'll show Canelo and just show some random Jr clips.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mal said:


> A Jan article read GBP will be using Olympic style random testing.


Just urine


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Them pink boxers tho. They'll definitely make one, it's one of HBOs big PPVs. If Jr refuses to, they'll show Canelo and just show some random Jr clips.


Yeah they're bound to. Those in house GoldenBoy countdown shows are shit and I'd have no interest in them. All you have with those are Oscar hyping it up to ridiculous levels and generic boring statements from the fighters. Get some behind the scenes shit about the daily goings on in training camp.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1575512699143202


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Just urine


Urine isn't considered Olympic style. Generally, when they say Olympic style, they mean random and blood. From what I gather. But I haven't seen any details though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Canelo is looking great with the added weight. It's a good sign when you're looking slimmer but heavier.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

does anyone know if there will be a 247 or face off for canelo and Chavez Jr?

I mean they had one with khan.. but can't find anything for vs chavez


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is looking great with the added weight. It's a good sign when you're looking slimmer but heavier.


Yeah I always thought the extra weight would benefit him.

Also I just noticed Canelo has cankles. Explains a lot.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:lol: Canelo looks great too.

Should have moved up much sooner :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Nacho Reveals That He Nearly Left Chavez Jr. After Argument *

http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-reveals-he-nearly-left-chavez-jr-argument

Hall of Fame trainer Nacho Beristain revealed that he had a verbal clash at the ongoing training camp with former WBC middleweight champion Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. The came is taking place at the Otomi Ceremonial Center in Mexico.

Their dispute got to the point where Nacho told Chavez Jr. that he would not accompany him to Las Vegas for the scheduled fight with Canelo Alvarez, which takes place on May 6th at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas.

For this contest, Chavez Jr. hired Nacho and conditioning coach Angel "Memo" Heredia.

According to Nacho, their dispute began because Chavez Jr. wanted to finish their camp this week in the Otomí to travel to Mexico City or Las Vegas to finish up the rest of the camp.

However, Nacho asked him to stay until April 28-29 because he did not want to spoil the month and a half work they've already had at 3,200 meters above sea level.

Nacho made it clear that he would not be working the corner if Chavez Jr. left Otomi. Chavez Jr. has often been criticized by some of his past trainers for doing whatever he wants in camp.

"That annoyed me a lot (that Chavez Jr. wanted to finish camp early at Otomi). I told him he was wrong, we've been in here for a month and a half and on a whim he wants to ruin the job. I'm not playing around, I'm a professional. I told him, 'I'm not going to Las Vegas like this.' He convinced himself that I'm not playing around and then he told me he's fine, whatever I say," Nacho told ESPN Deportes.

"I just told him I did not agree with that decision, it's stupid to spoil everything we've worked for. We still have two weeks of hard work.

Nacho said that regardless of the outcome of May 6, he hopes to work with Julio from now on.

"I told him that I want him to have at least six months of working with me and I'm going to make him into a different fighter."

--------

Nacho not taking any shit from this boy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *Nacho Reveals That He Nearly Left Chavez Jr. After Argument *
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-reveals-he-nearly-left-chavez-jr-argument
> 
> ...


Exactly what he needs tbh. Roach used to go meet him at 1am to do training, Chavez needs some tough love otherwise hes just gonna blaze up and eat cereal in his pink boxers.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Nacho Reveals That He Nearly Left Chavez Jr. After Argument *
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-reveals-he-nearly-left-chavez-jr-argument
> 
> ...


I knew Nacho wouldn't take any of that shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I knew Nacho wouldn't take any of that shit.


I was worried he'd just walk if it got hairy but that threat is what got the job done it seems.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> does anyone know if there will be a 247 or face off for canelo and Chavez Jr?
> 
> I mean they had one with khan.. but can't find anything for vs chavez


No 24/7 unfortunately, don't know what they're thinking, this one would've been good.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No 24/7 unfortunately, don't know what they're thinking, this one would've been good.


They won't bother since it will sell anyway. There wasn't one for Manny-May.

I'm interested to see if Chavez will stick to using his reach and keeping Canelo at the end of his punches. He actually fought pretty intelligently against Vera. I'm hoping Chavez goes for some long bombs to Canelo's body and wins by TKO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> They won't bother since it will sell anyway. There wasn't one for Manny-May.
> 
> I'm interested to see if Chavez will stick to using his reach and keeping Canelo at the end of his punches. He actually fought pretty intelligently against Vera. I'm hoping Chavez goes for some long bombs to Canelo's body and wins by TKO.


It would've been a good series man, but oh well.

Yeah I hope we see some new things from Chavez here, I don't think he'll win at all but maybe he'll make it interesting.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

These are in Spanish. I'll post some summary highlights later.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> They won't bother since it will sell anyway. There wasn't one for Manny-May.





Pedrin1787 said:


> It would've been a good series man, but oh well.
> 
> Yeah I hope we see some new things from Chavez here, I don't think he'll win at all but maybe he'll make it interesting.


There was a split HBO special and a Showtime special for May/Pac. There will be a special for Chavez-Canelo.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess who?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interestingly JMM thinks Chavez Jr. was right to want to leave the altitude to work on speed instead of pure strength and conditioning in the mountains. In Spanish but that's basically what he said and based it on his own training routine experiences.

http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_...-marquez-con-chavez-jr-en-contra-de-beristain


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo highlight reel KO victory


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Canelo a G. Looking relaxed.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Looks like classic Canelo taking a lot of rests between shots.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol: Canelo looks great too.
> 
> Should have moved up much sooner :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

dyna said:


> :lol: Canelo looks great too.
> 
> Should have moved up much sooner :lol:


If you're serious you really don't understand boxing.

All the bigger names/purses were at 154 and below, it made perfect sense for the young Canelo to fight those guys. He is now approaching his prime and probably his optimum weight, and with the likes of Chavez Jr, GGG, Saunders, Lemiux and Charlo, etc it may appear that he has plenty of decent of opponents at 160 and above.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> If you're serious you really don't understand boxing.
> 
> All the bigger names/purses were at 154 and below, it made perfect sense for the young Canelo to fight those guys. He is now approaching his prime and probably his optimum weight, and with the likes of Chavez Jr, GGG, Saunders, Lemiux and Charlo, etc it may appear that he has plenty of decent of opponents at 160 and above.


Of course it makes sense for a man who's 170 lbs in the ring, who can make 154 to be at 154 especially since he was the best man (besides Floyd) in that division.

But I've never been a fan of big weight drainers.
I don't think people should be more than 10 lbs heavier than their weight class in the ring.

This includes Golovkin as well.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

dyna said:


> Of course it makes sense for a man who's 170 lbs in the ring, who can make 154 to be at 154 especially since he was the best man (besides Floyd) in that division.
> 
> But I've never been a fan of big weight drainers.
> I don't think people should be more than 10 lbs heavier than their weight class in the ring.
> ...


Not a big fan of that whole weight advantage issue but it's something most fighters try to do. But you missed my point completely. Weight aside, Canelo fought those guys because they offered more than anyone north of 154 at the time. As of now he has really good options at 160 and it seems like he will be there for a while


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Not a big fan of that whole weight advantage issue but it's something most fighters try to do. But you missed my point completely. Weight aside, Canelo fought those guys because they offered more than anyone north of 154 at the time. As of now he has really good options at 160 and it seems like he will be there for a while


I didn't miss your point, you missed my point from the beginning.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The weight jump is looking like it's helping. Less breaks


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158981764285354


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I can just imagine Julio talking Nacho's ear off all day :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I can just imagine Julio talking Nacho's ear off all day :lol:


Requires more pink boxers.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Well good thing this isn't a title fight buddy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Come on man, that's a trinket.

No one was stripped of a legit title or denied a chance to a legit title so this fight could happen.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Come on man, that's a trinket.
> No one was stripped of a legit title or denied a chance to a legit title so this fight could happen.


Relax, Pedrin.

I'm not a hater/fanboy/racist/messitard/etc.

Don't mind this fight, will watch, will cheer for whoever rehydrates more.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Relax, Pedrin.
> 
> I'm not a hater/fanboy/racist/messitard/etc.
> 
> Don't mind this fight, will watch, will cheer for whoever rehydrates more.


Oh I know Lester, you're a good poster. :good

Just pointing it out because a lot of posters where whining about "the belts" when the fight was made.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't mind those one off belts that sometimes get given out for big fights. They can't change hands and are just a nice keepsake thing a fighter can put on his mantle piece. Pretty much the same thing as handing out big trophies you see from time to time.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

This was pretty darn good...

Viva Mexico :happy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nacho talking about being worried Chavez might abandon the gameplan.
*
"My fear is that, because he's a boy with a lot of courage, he's a tough bastard, and at any point he might say "chinga su madre" (fuck your mother) and go out to fuck him up. He's thinking to go out there and trade but we think differently, I'd want to surprise him (Canelo) somehow with a different tactic, and if we have to come forward, we'll come forward."

"We need to make him lose his (control of) distance. A fighter that loses his distance sometimes doesn't know what to do. With the Cuban southpaw he was stumbling along, and with Mayweather, even worse. With other fighters too. He looks great when when they stand still. When an opponent throws and stays there. he (Canelo) is going to find him there, so he looks good, throws combinations and showboats. And in his corner, they feel like they have God."

"Because he can take punches and is brave, he (Chavez) stays in there, because his character dominates him, and I'd want to fight a different type of fight. If we're going to try to surprise him it will be with another type of fight and then a change halfway through. If it's necessary he'll test Canelo, but first we'll try something different than what Canelo has in his brains."*


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nacho talking about being worried Chavez might abandon the gameplan.
> *
> "My fear is that, because he's a boy with a lot of courage, he's a tough bastard, and at any point he might say "chinga su madre" (fuck your mother) and go out to fuck him up. He's thinking to go out there and trade but we think differently, I'd want to surprise him (Canelo) somehow with a different tactic, and if we have to come forward, we'll come forward."
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be magical if Chavez beats Canelo by sticking out the jab and moving laterally?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wouldn't it be magical if Chavez beats Canelo by sticking out the jab and moving laterally?


Would be incredible

I'm watching the Rubio performance right now and I think he can definitely mix some boxing in there.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Hang on. Is that Fighting Tradition special the same one that was on HBO's YouTube channel last week. It only aired in the US the other night so that's a strange move. Just did a quick glance through the episode and the opening is the same but I don't think the clips of Canelo sparring were on the thing I watched on YouTube last week.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Hang on. Is that Fighting Tradition special the same one that was on HBO's YouTube channel last week. It only aired in the US the other night so that's a strange move. Just did a quick glance through the episode and the opening is the same but I don't think the clips of Canelo sparring were on the thing I watched on YouTube last week.


I was wondering the same thing, my brother told me about this one airing last night, I thought it had aired already since I watched one on YouTube, anyone know?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, my brother told me about this one airing last night, I thought it had aired already since I watched one on YouTube, anyone know?


Haven't a clue man. I can't watch the video here now either.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Hang on. Is that Fighting Tradition special the same one that was on HBO's YouTube channel last week. It only aired in the US the other night so that's a strange move. Just did a quick glance through the episode and the opening is the same but I don't think the clips of Canelo sparring were on the thing I watched on YouTube last week.


Fighting Tradition and last week's show simply called ''Preview'' are 2 different shows.

Both are good.Watch.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

MyName said:


> Fighting Tradition and last week's show simply called ''Preview'' are 2 different shows.
> 
> Both are good.Watch.


Just watched Fighting Tradition there. Very good. What the fuck is up with Nacho Bernstein's face. It looks like a fuckin mask or something.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Nacho talking about being worried Chavez might abandon the gameplan.
> *
> "My fear is that, because he's a boy with a lot of courage, he's a tough bastard, and at any point he might say "chinga su madre" (fuck your mother) and go out to fuck him up. He's thinking to go out there and trade but we think differently, I'd want to surprise him (Canelo) somehow with a different tactic, and if we have to come forward, we'll come forward."
> 
> ...


It's going to be "Mexicans don't fuck around" all over again. :lol:

Chinga tu madre Google Translate.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

For anyone who missed Valdez vs Marriaga this Sat, youtube it. Its a very good fight and IMO similar to how Canelo vs Jr. will play out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> For anyone who missed Valdez vs Marriaga this Sat, youtube it. Its a very good fight and *IMO similar to how Canelo vs Jr. will play out.*


That was an incredible bout for sure, but I don't quite agree with your second statement.

While Junior and Marriaga are both tough, basic fighters, with good power, good chins, and plenty of guts, Valdez and Canelo are VERY different fighters.

Valdez was able to reset, at about round 7, and start using his feet. Once he started staying outside & on the back foot, he mostly controlled the fight. Canelo can't do that. (the way Sergio did to Junior.) He just CANNOT. Canelo-Chavez will almost certainly be in the pocket, all night long. It could still be a good fight, or it could degenerate into a mess, but it won't be like the second half of Valdez-Marriaga.

Hopefully, we'll get a ref that hates clinching. if so, I expect Canelo's defensive head movement & his hand speed to carry the day, even with a small bit of daylight. If the ref lets it get ugly, Junior could manhandle Canelo, and use his weight advantage to wear him down.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> It's going to be "Mexicans don't fuck around" all over again. :lol:
> 
> Chinga tu madre Google Translate.


It basically just means "fuck you", common knowledge.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Chavez Jr. Down To 169.5-Pounds With 10 Days To Canelo Fight!*

_When the fight was first made a few months ago, fans were worried about the catch-weight of 164.5-pounds for the Mexican grudge match between Saul "Canelo" Alvarez and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.

Chavez Jr. has fought as high as 172-pounds in the last few years. The last time he weighed below the super middleweight limit was in 2012, when he was competing in the middleweight division.

For Canelo, the weight is a piece of cake - because he's moving up instead of moving down. Canelo, who owns the WBO junior middleweight title, has never fought above the catch-weight limit of 155-pounds.

For this contest, Chavez Jr. hired strength and conditioning coach Angel "Memo" Heredia - and Hall of Fame trainer Ignacio "Nacho" Beristain, who is widely regarded as the greatest trainer in Mexican boxing. Memo revealed to ESPN Deportes that Chavez Jr. weighed himself on Wednesday afternoon and weighed 169.5-pounds. Memo says the boxer is well on his way to making the contract limit - which has a clause that costs the boxer $1 million for every pound over the contract limit.

"[Chavez making that number] means a lot because being at the right weight is good for everything, so we do not get weakened [from losing too much during fight week] or fall under pressure [to make weight] when we get to Las Vegas, so we don't fight our way to making the weight," Heredia said. "[Chavez] has to keep working hard, eat the right food, not eat bread, tortillas, soft drinks, all of that is cut out."

"On Friday we are going to Las Vegas, we will continue training hard until Thursday, working, running.. whether it's a treadmill or on a track but we will continue running and training."_​


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


VS


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> *Chavez Jr. Down To 169.5-Pounds With 10 Days To Canelo Fight!*
> 
> _When the fight was first made a few months ago, fans were worried about the catch-weight of 164.5-pounds for the Mexican grudge match between Saul "Canelo" Alvarez and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It basically just means "fuck you", common knowledge.


Actually, in this case I think he meant "chingue su madre", which is used more like "fuck it".

He's saying he's worried Chavez will get tired of following the game plan at some point in the fight and just say "fuck it, hold my beer Nacho, I'm going in."


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

He don't look in that pic Jr but photos as we all know can be very deceiving.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> It basically just means "fuck you", common knowledge.


Not the way Nacho meant it. A better translation would be "Fuck it" as in (ex,) "Fuck it , i'm going for it.".


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


>


look at his face and legs.. and still 5 pounds go, scary stuff...

canelo KO guaranteed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sean Spicer sez: "Dayum! Junior looks like he just got released from a holocaust center!"

:sad5




So what happens exactly if Junior says "fukitall" and comes in over weight?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:sad5


Cableaddict said:


> Sean Spicer sez: "Dayum! Junior looks like he just got released from a holocaust center!"
> 
> :sad5
> 
> So what happens exactly if Junior says "fukitall" and comes in over weight?


I heard them say on HBO (maybe Fight Game) that it's a Million $ per pound penalty if Julio is over..


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

And Max seemed to think Julio might come in heavy on purpose, penalty be damned, because winning ng THIS fight means more than the $$

Million per, I don't know about all that shit....:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :sad5
> 
> I heard them say on HBO (maybe Fight Game) that it's a Million $ per pound penalty if Julio is over..


WOW !


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe he's gonna do this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834140646218858496


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what Chavez is projected to earn for this fight? (all in.)


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Maybe he's gonna do this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834140646218858496


Chavez family has had problems with money... guaranteed he makes it even though as a holocaust survivor.. he will make it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Chavez family has had problems with money... guaranteed he makes it even though as a holocaust survivor.. he will make it.


Do they? Sr owns some rehab centers I think, also has gigs at Azteca and ESPN Deportes, I'd guess he's doing alright.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> WOW !


:yep

It's right near the end of this latest 
Fight Game with Jim Lampley....

And like @Pedrin1787 posted, Max says he wouldn't be surprised if that's what Chavez does, because he thinks wnning the fight over Canelo would be worth the $$.

I'm really interested in the weights


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/malignaggi-backs-canelo-chavez-jr-name-not-world-class--116055


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTY3AVTBl3m/


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: 

I forgot it was 164.5 and not 165


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> I forgot it was 164.5 and not 165


That's half a mil right there!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/malignaggi-backs-canelo-chavez-jr-name-not-world-class--116055
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BTY3AVTBl3m/


where are the extra 5 pounds coming from?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Do they? Sr owns some rehab centers I think, also has gigs at Azteca and ESPN Deportes, I'd guess he's doing alright.


yeah it was in one of Chavez Jr documentary where he said it wasn't always glamorous, and I bet because of that saying bye to 1 mill is not something he's willing to do or his dad would allow him to do.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> where are the extra 5 pounds coming from?


Well he's got quite a thick head of hair there. If he completely shaves his head, proper wax job, then he might shed 1/4 lb or thereabouts.

That's basically getting paid $250,000 for a haircut.

Bung in a back, sack and crack wax and a nail trim and he could be save himself half a mill just from grooming.

Is he circumcised? Could be another few grams right there. And does he need both kidneys?

There's plenty of options.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Those last few pounds will be a brutal cut


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/malignaggi-backs-canelo-chavez-jr-name-not-world-class--116055
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BTY3AVTBl3m/


Looks like I'm going to stand with my earlier statement that Canelo will throw 1.5 times as much as Chavez Jr.

Final judgement will be reserved for the weigh in.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Nobody is going to talk about how Omar Chavez destroyed Canelo's brother last night?
Was a fun two rounds although I don't see how this didn't happen on their first fight seeing how Chavez seemed so much bigger than Alvarez.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

JDK said:


> Nobody is going to talk about how Omar Chavez destroyed Canelo's brother last night?
> Was a fun two rounds although I don't see how this didn't happen on their first fight seeing how Chavez seemed so much bigger than Alvarez.


 was a fun fight for sure...

this forum seems dead though...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D289%3Bid%3DwcUDVbH%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D514


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D289%3Bid%3DwcUDVbH%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D514


Chavez Sr. is going to take that back. Must be frustrating having to deal with Jr's bullshit all the time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Max must be so embarrassed.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chavez bro pushed Canelo bro's shit in, Canelo is gonna be pissed.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Max must be so embarrassed.


Was the Face Off any good. The Spanish version is the only one I'm able to watch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Was the Face Off any good. The Spanish version is the only one I'm able to watch.


The dialogue wasn't super memorable but Canelo showed a lot more emotion than I've ever seen. The tension definitely makes it worth watching if you can find a way. (US proxy maybe?)


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

After hearing canelo give it all that A side shit... Which I fucking hate 

I honestly hope chavez pounds the little ginger cunt into the ground... It won't happen.. It'll be first time I've rooted for him


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo is a diva and its obvious why most dislike him. Word is he didn't want to accept the special WBC belt because they took his title and gave it to GGG after Canelo held it for a gear. What a punk he held that MW title for months fuck the new golden boy


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ironically Chavez Jr has now become a bona fide fighter. After two losses, a draw, and lessons in the sport the kid is complete. I'm more of a fan than ever. People shouldn't hate because he is no different from the next underdog.

Canelo just doesn't carry himself in a good light. He's a diva and Mexican boxer should be praised or carrying themselves this way. Its very un Mexican imo the way he has avoided GGG and gave up the belt after talking.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

For these reasons its do or die. A civil war because Chavez is old school and gritty. Canelo is simply red head and prissy.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The dialogue wasn't super memorable but Canelo showed a lot more emotion than I've ever seen. The tension definitely makes it worth watching if you can find a way. (US proxy maybe?)


I was impressed with Jr's english.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I was impressed with Jr's english.


Yeah he's clearly worked on it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dinamita85 said:


> After hearing canelo give it all that A side shit... Which I fucking hate
> 
> I honestly hope chavez pounds the little ginger cunt into the ground... It won't happen.. It'll be first time I've rooted for him


This.

I also like how Canelo keeps bringing up his age and how no ones done what he has at his age,ect,etc...

Motherfucker, learn your history and check out guys like Salvador Sanchez and Wilfred Benitez...whom accomplished a shit ton more at 23 than you have at 26.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> This.
> 
> I also like how Canelo keeps bringing up his age and how no ones done what he has at his age,ect,etc...
> 
> Motherfucker, learn your history and check out guys like Salvador Sanchez and Wilfred Benitez...whom accomplished a shit ton more at 23 than you have at 26.


Yeah I thought that was an extremely ignorant statement. Saying you've fought the best is fine, that's been true until recently. But acting like he's the first dude to do something by his 20's...no.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo saying that Junior is an embarrassment for his country is like Solis telling Arreola he's a fat lard.
That statement of "mexicans don't fuck around "and giving up his belt right after will haunt him forever.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

From a Mexican point of view.. Who is going to have the most support here? Has canelos cowardice in regards to ggg and divaness hurt his popularity with his countryman.. Or will chavez be more hated?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Was the Face Off any good. The Spanish version is the only one I'm able to watch.


I didn't find it that good at all. This fight is manufactured garbage. i am surprised so many are falling into this crap


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The dialogue wasn't super memorable but Canelo showed a lot more emotion than I've ever seen. The tension definitely makes it worth watching if you can find a way. (US proxy maybe?)


boxnation charges 11.99 for monthly subscription for its UK customers... they will have the canelo fight as part of their regular schedule and not ppv for them... this is how I watched ggg vs jacobs.. they also have a catch up section where you can find on demand content of previous fights.

just make sure to download with Google chrome the free hola VPN to convert to a UK ip address which allows you to watch the content without that you are blocked off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> boxnation charges 11.99 for monthly subscription for its UK customers... they will have the canelo fight as part of their regular schedule and not ppv for them... this is how I watched ggg vs jacobs.. they also have a catch up section where you can find on demand content of previous fights.
> 
> just make sure to download with Google chrome the free hola VPN to convert to a UK ip address which allows you to watch the content without that you are blocked off.


Last time I tried using that Hola plugin it was slow as shit, has it improved?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I didn't find it that good at all. This fight is manufactured garbage. i am surprised so many are falling into this crap


Who's falling for what?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Canelo is a diva and its obvious why most dislike him. Word is he didn't want to accept the special WBC belt because they took his title and gave it to GGG after Canelo held it for a gear. What a punk he held that MW title for months fuck the new golden boy


Where did you hear this?

Canelo dropped it because he thinks belts don't matter and he wants to do things "his way" (fight whoever he wants when he wants).

No one took anything from him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who's falling for what?


Uhhhhhh 21 pages of this shit....:rofl

canelos paying a $1.10 FFS

If you want soap opera go watch WWE this is an embarressment to canelos career and to mexicans who are going to spend big on this PPV


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Uhhhhhh 21 pages of this shit....:rofl
> 
> canelos paying a $1.10 FFS
> 
> If you want soap opera go watch WWE this is an embarressment to canelos career and to mexicans who are going to spend big on this PPV


I don't think I've seen anyone pick Chavez Jr, we all know what's probably gonna happen but it's entertaining to speculate and discuss "what ifs".

Also it's not too often Canelo fights guys with a size advantage over him, I'm curious to see how he handles it.

This fight is not any worse than Pacquiao Horn which you don't seem to have a problem with, except there's no storyline there at all. It's basically Pacquiao having an exhibition match in Australia.

Mexicans in Mexico won't spend a dime, it's free over the air over there.

Mexicans in the states are probably going to buy it, but I think the drama and the buildup make it almost worth it. I'll probably purchase it if I can get a few guys to pitch in for the cost of the fight and some alcohol.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"The drama" :lol:

As for Pacquiao horn. Pacs a made man with 1 foot in retirement. Khan fight fell through so an exhibition is on the cards. Big deal...Careful comparing him with Canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> "The drama" :lol:
> 
> As for Pacquiao horn. Pacs a made man with 1 foot in retirement. Khan fight fell through so an exhibition is on the cards. Big deal...Careful comparing him with Canelo


Exactly, what's the big deal?

No one is comparing Pacquiao with Canelo, so what if Canelo has the equivalent of an exhibition match? No belts are being held hostage, GGG wasn't going to fight him next weekend, no big deal.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Exactly, what's the big deal?
> 
> No one is comparing Pacquiao with Canelo, so what if Canelo has the equivalent of an exhibition match? No belts are being held hostage, GGG wasn't going to fight him next weekend, no big deal.


22 pages
Cinco de mayo
Ppv
Hbo face off
24/7 featurettes
Hype, private jets, fan boys

But its just an exo. Sure mate. You want to act like i havent read this thread i know youre all hyped for this shit show. Id prefer paul smith all over again honestly


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Where did you hear this?
> 
> Canelo dropped it because he thinks belts don't matter and he wants to do things "his way" (fight whoever he wants when he wants).
> 
> No one took anything from him.


Damn that was a pathetic response. He fought Cotto for the title, but gave it up to GGG? :lol:

Dropped it because he didn't want to fight GGG (or be forced to). Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Damn that was a pathetic response. He fought Cotto for the title, but gave it up to GGG? :lol:
> 
> Dropped it because he didn't want to fight GGG (or be forced to). Tell me I'm wrong!


:lol: did pedrin really say this? Wow...

That is some delusional revisionist crap right there and he must know it. Typical fan boy non sense


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> 22 pages
> Cinco de mayo
> Ppv
> Hbo face off
> ...


I get hard just thinking about the ring walks. I'm glad I work from home most days, HR wouldn't approve of me sitting there in the office, rock hard, watching Canelo Chávez hype videos while on the clock.

Nothing wrong with the stuff you mentioned, Canelo is one of the biggest names in the sport, Chavez is also fairly popular.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Damn that was a pathetic response. He fought Cotto for the title, but gave it up to GGG? :lol:
> 
> Dropped it because he didn't want to fight GGG (or be forced to). Tell me I'm wrong!


You're not wrong, this isn't in defense of Canelo. I'm just telling you what he said, take it any way you want it. Just letting you know that the belt was never taken from him.

I said it before, Canelo looked like a bitch when he dropped it after doing his little show of inviting GGG to the ring. It was a pathetic move.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I get hard just thinking about the ring walks. I'm glad I work from home most days, HR wouldn't approve of me sitting there in the office, rock hard, watching Canelo Chávez hype videos while on the clock.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the stuff you mentioned, Canelo is one of the biggest names in the sport, Chavez is also fairly popular.


:rofl fair enough....

Each to their own i guess.

Fingers crossed chavez comes out with this on and cracks canelo with a chair in the loser takes all purse match


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: did pedrin really say this? Wow...
> 
> That is some delusional revisionist crap right there and he must know it. Typical fan boy non sense


Lol read the post above, Canelo said something like that, that's not a fact. Take it anyway you want to.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl fair enough....
> 
> Each to their own i guess.
> 
> Fingers crossed chavez comes out with this on and cracks canelo with a chair in the loser takes all purse match


Horn is a bum, only reason that fight gets a pass is because Pacquiao is on his way out. Still doesn't hurt me any, enjoy your Pac Horn PPV.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Horn is a bum, only reason that fight gets a pass is because Pacquiao is on his way out. Still doesn't hurt me any, enjoy your Pac Horn PPV.


Not a ppv for me. Ive got tickets. Never thought id see pacman fight in my lifetime but there you go.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Watching that Face Off, Jr. really came off mildly intimidated being face to face with Alvarez. He was very submissive with his responses and seemed to redirect the conversation when out of his comfort zone. I can see why Nacho Beristain is worried that Chavez Jr might be a little bit afraid of Canelo.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl fair enough....
> 
> Each to their own i guess.
> 
> Fingers crossed chavez comes out with this on and cracks canelo with a chair in the loser takes all purse match


And does a 450 splash on his ass after nailing him with the chair :rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Some of you seem to already be in full Hate-mode. That's always good prior to a big fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is in a much bigger risk to losing than Pacquiao. Yall are deluding yourselves if you think otherwise.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is in a much bigger risk to losing than Pacquiao. Yall are deluding yourselves if you think otherwise.


THe irony here is that most of those who dismiss Canelo's boxing skills seem to think Chavez Jr poses very little threat to him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Motherfucker, learn your history and check out guys like Salvador Sanchez and Wilfred Benitez...whom accomplished a shit ton more at 23 than you have at 26.


We don't need to go that far back:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> THe irony here is that most of those who dismiss Canelo's boxing skills seem to think Chavez Jr poses very little threat to him.


:rofl he's paying $1.10 for ffs! Chavez threats will be neutralized you can guarantee that. Anyone thinking 'well you never know...' is absolutely deluding themselves and Oscar loves it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is in a much bigger risk to losing than Pacquiao. Yall are deluding yourselves if you think otherwise.


no one even arguing against that point. trust a flomo jump in like that though


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

you know what face off between Mexicans I'd love to watch?
Morales vs Barrera. 2 Mexicans that for sure didn't fuck around.
Remember when Hamed was the GGG of the featherweight division? Well, it happens that at the time there was a Mexican who did not fuck around.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl he's paying $1.10 for ffs! Chavez threats will be neutralized you can guarantee that. Anyone thinking 'well you never know...' is absolutely deluding themselves and Oscar loves it


You sound jelly brah, I'm gonna go bump the Pac Horn thread to make you feel better.

I got you.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl he's paying $1.10 for ffs! Chavez threats will be neutralized you can guarantee that. Anyone thinking 'well you never know...' is absolutely deluding themselves and Oscar loves it


Well you never do know for sure in boxing. The last few years have seen some foregone conclusions turned on their head. Everyone here was certain either Wilder or Stiverne was getting knocked out when they fought. That went the distance. Bellew knocked out Makabu when practically 90% of the forum thought he'd be sparked. We all were convinced Haye would blow through him any time he wanted,, didn't happen. Absolutely nobody thought the Joshua-Wlad fight would serve up one of the best heavyweight title fights in fucking years. The 'chinny' Danny Jacobs going the distance with GGG and arguably could have won, many people including myself thought he did enough. That's just a few examples off the top of my head that happened in the last couple of years.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Click the CC button for subtitles


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> you know what face off between Mexicans I'd love to watch?
> Morales vs Barrera. 2 Mexicans that for sure didn't fuck around.
> Remember when Hamed was the GGG of the featherweight division? Well, it happens that at the time there was a Mexican who did not fuck around.


That would have been one intense face off. Shit, they would probably need some security to hold these two off from scrapping out right there.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Where did you hear this?
> 
> Canelo dropped it because he thinks belts don't matter and he wants to do things "his way" (fight whoever he wants when he wants).
> 
> No one took anything from him.


http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-explains-why-he-rejected-wbc-belt-his-beef-with-wbc--116210

He talks about it here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Click the CC button for subtitles


Does this go back to when he dropped the Middleweight WBC belt? Why does he not want anything to do with them?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Does this go back to when he dropped the Middleweight WBC belt? Why does he not want anything to do with them?


Yeah he's mad that they gave him a deadline while he had legal troubles in Miami. Even though from what I know it's the standard procedure. Says they made him look bad. I hope it doesn't throw a wrench in negotiations. Can't imagine the WBC belt not being on the line.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-explains-why-he-rejected-wbc-belt-his-beef-with-wbc--116210
> 
> He talks about it here.


Ok yeah, he's pissed because they only gave him a 15 day window to agree to fight GGG. He says he was handling some lawsuit at the time and dropped the belt when the WBC wouldn't extend the window so he could take care of the lawsuit problems.

So when the WBC heard about the Chavez bout they came running to try to be involved in the fight with their special "Huichol" belt, Canelo told them to fuck off and now they're saying he doesn't appreciate Huichol culture.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl he's paying $1.10 for ffs! Chavez threats will be neutralized you can guarantee that. Anyone thinking 'well you never know...' is absolutely deluding themselves and Oscar loves it


Aren't you the guy plunking down some of your hard earned money on Pac/Horn? :lol:

How much is Pac paying?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Aren't you the guy plunking down some of your hard earned money on Pac/Horn? :lol:
> 
> How much is Pac paying?


I'm going for the spectacle. Pacs probably the biggest fighter ever to hit our shores. fighting in one of the loved stadiums in the country. Top Rank are apparently putting together a good undercard as well. Why wouldn't I be going? Myself and a large group of boxing fanatics going to make a weekend of it. You can't knock me for that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Well you never do know for sure in boxing. The last few years have seen some foregone conclusions turned on their head. Everyone here was certain either Wilder or Stiverne was getting knocked out when they fought. That went the distance. Bellew knocked out Makabu when practically 90% of the forum thought he'd be sparked. We all were convinced Haye would blow through him any time he wanted,, didn't happen. Absolutely nobody thought the Joshua-Wlad fight would serve up one of the best heavyweight title fights in fucking years. The 'chinny' Danny Jacobs going the distance with GGG and arguably could have won, many people including myself thought he did enough. That's just a few examples off the top of my head that happened in the last couple of years.


It's not my first day in boxing thankfully, our standards are higher than this, this match up isn't worth shit on paper or real life. We do not sit here and pass this bullshit because there some faint possibility of a punchers chance. Anyone putting money into this scam is a fool

155 caneloweight division :rofl
156 super caneloweight


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> That would have been one intense face off. Shit, they would probably need some security to hold these two off from scrapping out right there.


Why was the bad blood between them? Some gym rivalry?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's not my first day in boxing thankfully, our standards are higher than this, this match up isn't worth shit on paper or real life. We do not sit here and pass this bullshit because there some faint possibility of a punchers chance. Anyone putting money into this scam is a fool
> 
> 155 caneloweight division :rofl
> 156 super caneloweight


:hatton

You're taking this real hard aren't you?

Who's "we"?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :hatton
> 
> You're taking this real hard aren't you?
> 
> Who's "we"?


Im just speaking the truth. Nothing more

You all rode Mayweather for fighting Berto, Pac for fighting horn or algeri. But what about this fraud Canelo fighting Chavez? Bunch of suckers, the lot of you


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Im just speaking the truth. Nothing more


Ok but who is "we"?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ok but who is "we"?


Anyone who is not a fool getting sucked into a shit show


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I don't give a fvck what anybody says, I'm excited about this fight and will be watching. I'll be pulling for Junior, even though I like both guys, he was disrespectful in a very personal way to Junior. I'd love to see Junior bash his fucking face in and humble him a bit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone who is not a fool getting sucked into a shit show


LOL, oh I see, anyone who is the least bit curious about the fight or is intrigued even slightly dksab.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

all i ve to say is hoping the farce Culonelo goes to shit, Rooting for Jr,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fact Canelo is fighting Chavez Jr. instead of Golovkin or another legitimate Middleweight is part of the reason people are watching and rooting for Chavez. It was the same thing with the Khan fight, a farce many fans hoped would blow up in Canelo's face. I won't be paying for this just like I didn't pay for the Khan fight, but I'll be watching. If someone doesn't want to pay attention to the fight, then don't. Simple.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> LOL, oh I see, anyone who is the least bit curious about the fight or is intrigued even slightly dksab.


Plenty of you know shit about boxing are sucked into this. I just never understood how they promoted chavez so well. The guy is shit. You are all invested into a story line like a WWE show.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why was the bad blood between them? Some gym rivalry?


It started with Barrera talking shit about Morales supposively after their first fight. Then the whole press conferences of their 2nd fight didn't help things out when they almost went at it, then the result of that fight further pissed Morales off more. By the time of their rubber match, there was some really bad blood between them.

There's also that Mexico City vs Tijuana rivalry...well, actually Mexico City vs everyone else.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fact Canelo is fighting Chavez Jr. instead of Golovkin or another legitimate Middleweight is part of the reason people are watching and rooting for Chavez. It was the same thing with the Khan fight, a farce many fans hoped would blow up in Canelo's face. I won't be paying for this just like I didn't pay for the Khan fight, but I'll be watching. *If someone doesn't want to pay attention to the fight, then don't. Simple*.


Nah i'm sorry but that's just a cop out. Canelo is significant whether we like it or not. He should be fighting relevant guys boosting his legacy. It's a matter of progressing the sport. If Canelo was just some scrub like broner i'd have no issue at all, i'd send my best wishes. But they're promoting Canelo as P4P one of the best in the sport (which he is) so he deserves to be chastised for this.

And the Khan fight slipped my memory for a second there, thanks for reminding me what a farce that was.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Plenty of you know shit about boxing are sucked into this. I just never understood how they promoted chavez so well. The guy is shit. You are all invested into a story line like a WWE show.


I don't like Chavez Jr, but he did destroy Andy Lee and beat Marco Antonio Rubio after he stopped Lemiuex. He legitimized himself then


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Plenty of you know shit about boxing are sucked into this. I just never understood how they promoted chavez so well. The guy is shit. You are all invested into a story line like a WWE show.


Can't blame us, boxing has been shit for making good matchups for a while now, we have to be happy with what we got now. Viva Canelo - Chavez jr!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And I shitted on Canelo hard for the Khan fight. I was probably his most vocal critic on this forum. Too bad GGG didn't see that same shit for fighting Kell Brook


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't like Chavez Jr, but he did destroy Andy Lee and beat Marco Antonio Rubio after he stopped Lemiuex. He legitimized himself then


wow, those some high standards.

not to mention that was 5 years ago


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And I shitted on Canelo hard for the Khan fight. I was probably his most vocal critic on this forum. Too bad GGG didn't see that same shit for fighting Kell Brook


b-b-b-but what about the fighter i don't like. It's always fun talking boxing with bballchump.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Can't blame us, boxing has been shit for making good matchups for a while now, we have to be happy with what we got now. Viva Canelo - Chavez jr!!


Look at the 160 division. even the 154 division has other good fighters. VIVA Chavez? fuck me, do you even like watching real fights? or just puffed up promotion jobs like this one


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So much bickering. Take notes from Sr. and be happy.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> wow, those some high standards.
> 
> not to mention that was 5 years ago


It must be because I've seen people praise Korobov and David Lemiuex so much yet Chavez Jr beat the guys that stopped both of these men for the first time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> b-b-b-but what about the fighter i don't like. It's always fun talking boxing with bballchump.


I hate double standards and hypocrites and they have already exposed you as being one.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hate double standards and hypocrites and they have already exposed you as being one.


How have I been exposed as a hypocrite exactly?

GGG Kell brook fight? Firstly i was critical of that match up but it is still a far better match up than Canelo Khan.

The difference between you and me, I don't have bias favouring fighters. You on the other hand are shameless and transparent in your views.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It must be because I've seen people praise Korobov and David Lemiuex so much yet Chavez Jr beat the guys that stopped both of these men for the first time.


Korobov was a prospect, nothing more. Man you're a waste of time talking sport with, so disingenuous. Please don't reply.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Nah i'm sorry but that's just a cop out. Canelo is significant whether we like it or not. He should be fighting relevant guys boosting his legacy. It's a matter of progressing the sport. If Canelo was just some scrub like broner i'd have no issue at all, i'd send my best wishes. But they're promoting Canelo as P4P one of the best in the sport (which he is) so he deserves to be chastised for this.
> 
> And the Khan fight slipped my memory for a second there, thanks for reminding me what a farce that was.


No one is praising the fight or arguing that it's a great career defining fight. We're all taking it for what it is, an event, a spectacle.

Canelo is being asked for more, just go look on any social media post, even casuals are calling for the GGG fight.

I don't mind too much because the GGG wasn't going to happen this month anyway. If Canelo keeps this up he will soon be dropped from any top 10 P4P lists, it is what it is.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> I'm going for the spectacle. Pacs probably the biggest fighter ever to hit our shores. fighting in one of the loved stadiums in the country. Top Rank are apparently putting together a good undercard as well. Why wouldn't I be going? Myself and a large group of boxing fanatics going to make a weekend of it. You can't knock me for that


I can knock you for your transparent hypocrisy. You don't think Canelo Vs. Jr. is going to be a "spectacle"? If last Saturday is any indication, the atmosphere is going be tenfold and the fight promises to be a good one.

Anyone watching boxing for at least the last 7 years knows the rivalry these two have and the curiosity factor(to see how they do vs each other) is off the charts. YOu may have an issue w/both combatants but this is simply a highly anticipated good old fashion grudge match.

You simply come off like a douche insulting anyone who has an interest in this fight and yet try to come off with flimsy excuses as to why buying tickets for Pac/Horn is somehow more legit or excusable.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> It started with Barrera talking shit about Morales supposively after their first fight. Then the whole press conferences of their 2nd fight didn't help things out when they almost went at it, then the result of that fight further pissed Morales off more. By the time of their rubber match, there was some really bad blood between them.
> 
> There's also that Mexico City vs Tijuana rivalry...well, actually Mexico City vs everyone else.


Did they work it out after retirement or is still bad blood?
I always had a hard time picking between the 2 because I liked them both. But Barrera became my hero after the Hamed fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Did they work it out after retirement or is still bad blood?
> I always had a hard time picking between the 2 because I liked them both. But Barrera became my hero after the Hamed fight.


Nowadays it looks like they get along better. There was a time after they retired where Erik would take some small jabs at Marco, but I hear they're cool with each other now.

Funny enough, they both seem to like Pacquiao a lot, but both don't seem to like JMM that much.

From what it looks like, Morales right now has something of a feud with Antonio Margarito.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> How have I been exposed as a hypocrite exactly?
> 
> GGG Kell brook fight? Firstly i was critical of that match up but it is still a far better match up than Canelo Khan.
> 
> The difference between you and me, I don't have bias favouring fighters. You on the other hand are shameless and transparent in your views.


Who am I favoruing? Canelo is one of my favorite fighters yet I still criticized him when appropriate. I don't even like this fight either tbh. I think this fight is unnecessary, but it's no cherry pick. Chavez Jr does present a big threat to a light middleweight champion gaining 10.5lbs to fight him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Korobov was a prospect, nothing more. Man you're a waste of time talking sport with, so disingenuous. Please don't reply.


A 31 year old prospect :rofl stfu


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> It's not my first day in boxing thankfully, our standards are higher than this, this match up isn't worth shit on paper or real life. We do not sit here and pass this bullshit because there some faint possibility of a punchers chance. Anyone putting money into this scam is a fool
> 
> 155 caneloweight division :rofl
> 156 super caneloweight


The Pacquiao-Horn fight certainly isn't up to standard either then. Pacquiao is in the twilight of his career and still more than capable of beating Thurman and Brook and is wasting his ability on a nobody from Australia. Just because you've got tickets to go see it doesn't make it a good fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Nah i'm sorry but that's just a cop out. Canelo is significant whether we like it or not. He should be fighting relevant guys boosting his legacy. It's a matter of progressing the sport. If Canelo was just some scrub like broner i'd have no issue at all, i'd send my best wishes. But they're promoting Canelo as P4P one of the best in the sport (which he is) so he deserves to be chastised for this.
> 
> And the Khan fight slipped my memory for a second there, thanks for reminding me what a farce that was.


I don't get it, you don't like the fight, we understand. You've chastised him already. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> wow, those some high standards.
> 
> not to mention that was 5 years ago


Well, yeah. One of them won a world title. Where exactly do your standard begin and end?

It's not the fight everyone wants. We all want Golovkin, but we're all meant to be boxing fans and this fight has enough intrigue for me to tune in.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Korobov was a prospect, nothing more. Man you're a waste of time talking sport with, so disingenuous. Please don't reply.


:rofl wtf??

A 31 year old 23-0 world title challenger was a 'prospect'?

The fuck you smoking?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


Or take notes from Oscar and binge on coke till you feel happy.

G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> :rofl wtf??
> 
> A 31 year old 23-0 world title challenger was a 'prospect'?
> 
> The fuck you smoking?


Well whatever you want to call him, he didn't make it. simple as that. Hardly go around boasting you have korobov on your record when he's achieved nothing significant as a pro other than hype


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> The Pacquiao-Horn fight certainly isn't up to standard either then. Pacquiao is in the twilight of his career and still more than capable of beating Thurman and Brook and is wasting his ability on a nobody from Australia. Just because you've got tickets to go see it doesn't make it a good fight.


You're still going on about that :rofl Pacs not fighting Thurman or Brook. He's retiring, he has nothing else to prove in my books. Get over it

And I'll be the first to admit it's not upto standard for a superstar, a top p4p fighter in his prime. But canelo isn't 1 or 2 fights from retirement is he


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Well, yeah. One of them won a world title. Where exactly do your standard begin and end?
> 
> It's not the fight everyone wants. We all want Golovkin, but we're all meant to be boxing fans and this fight has enough intrigue for me to tune in.


Current fighters ranked and with world titles, or at least in the title picture. Not that complicated.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


- but to be fair, it's a really NICE dress !


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> A 31 year old prospect :rofl stfu


hey hey hey. take it easy on the 31-year-old prospects...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Alvarez by KO, TKO or DQ -105

Chavez by KO, TKO or DQ +1100

hmmm...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Love to listen to Teddy.

Always real, always coherent, and just the general picture of the fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Is anyone paying $70 for this?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Is anyone paying $70 for this?


i am...not that i think it's a life-altering fight or anything, but it's boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The card isn't bad. I'll go to a bar possibly or just get drunk instead and watch in the morning. 

Canelo Alvarez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
David Lemieux vs Marco Reyes 
Lucas Matthysse vs Emmanuel Taylor
Joseph Diaz Jr. vs Manuel Avila


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I will watch in a bar.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

I think Taylor upsets Lucaz


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Is anyone paying $70 for this?


Why not? Its a really good card that promises to deliver.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

No poll for this fight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Well it's not a meaningful fight but it should be a fun one.

Don't have shit to do and am a boxing fan, with a good woman who pretends to be interested in my love of combat :lol: so I'll be tuning in for sure. Canelo needs to shine here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Im just speaking the truth. Nothing more
> 
> You all rode Mayweather for fighting Berto, Pac for fighting horn or algeri. But what about this fraud Canelo fighting Chavez? Bunch of suckers, the lot of you


@Pedrin1787 is no Floydboy.....wtf hook less time posting pics and more time in the WBF, please.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I told you so...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I told you so...


He looks ok.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> He looks ok.


yeah looking good with muscle still intact, if he was skinny with no muscle definition I would be shaking my head, looks like jr really took this serious and should give a good flight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> yeah looking good with muscle still intact, if he was skinny with no muscle definition I would be shaking my head, looks like jr really took this serious and should give a good flight.


I told everyone his hate for Canelo and Memo's help would allow him to make the weight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Is anyone paying $70 for this?


What kind of drug testing is in play? I know Jr used to get away with some shit when Arum had his back( like the Rubio fight) but i don't see DLH giving him any breaks.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well it's not a meaningful fight but it should be a fun one.
> 
> Don't have shit to do and am a boxing fan, with a good woman who pretends to be interested in my love of combat :lol: so I'll be tuning in for sure. Canelo needs to shine here.


Why isn't it a meaningful fight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Why isn't it a meaningful fight?


Neither are ranked at super middleweight. This IMO is a showcase fight for Canelo and he'll do what he needs to.

No guy would really establish anything in victory.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

cant wait for this fight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Neither are ranked at super middleweight. This IMO is a showcase fight for Canelo and he'll do what he needs to.
> 
> No guy would really establish anything in victory.


Chavez winning would establish anything?

Canelo winning convincingly over a bigger man for the first time wouldn't establish anything in your, or other fight followers minds?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Chavez winning would establish anything?
> 
> Canelo winning convincingly over a bigger man for the first time wouldn't establish anything in your, or other fight followers minds?


Well I don't rate Chavez that highly and I'm expecting Canelo to do what he wants.

Of course if Chavez somehow looks like SR in there my eyes will open up but I'm certainly in the doubters court here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Chavez winning would establish anything?
> 
> Canelo winning convincingly over a bigger man for the first time wouldn't establish anything in your, or other fight followers minds?


I think they're talking long term legacy, Chavez isn't a current belt holder or rated very highly at the moment.

But I agree with you, I want to see how he reacts to being the smaller guy, no matter what happens I think we'll learn something about Canelo and maybe Chavez Jr in this fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Weigh in goes live today at 2.30 PM Pacific/5.30 PM Eastern

Here's the YouTube live stream from HBO.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> What kind of drug testing is in play? I know Jr used to get away with some shit when Arum had his back( like the Rubio fight) but i don't see DLH giving him any breaks.


Considering Memo is well known for his banning for use of PEDs, I'd imagine DLH is sparing no expense in getting the drug testing done for Chavez, all the while giving Canelo the Golden Boy treatment....

@V-2


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing if Chavez will be faster with the weight cut. If his handspeed is improved, I can imagine some anxious moments for DLH in the fight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm interested in seeing if Chavez will be faster with the weight cut. If his handspeed is improved, I can imagine some anxious moments for DLH in the fight.


thats the big question. But i have the feeling he's gonna drain too much and will be exhausted by the end of the fight.
Ginger otherwise will be on monster mode.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Considering Memo is well known for his banning for use of PEDs, I'd imagine DLH is sparing no expense in getting the drug testing done for Chavez, all the while giving Canelo the Golden Boy treatment....
> 
> @V-2


Quick question, why does Memo get so much criticism and Conte (Snac) doesn't?

Not trying to defend anyone, I just don't know the history besides that they were both caught with PEDs.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They're going to show the weigh-in live on Sportscenter...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Quick question, why does Memo get so much criticism and Conte (Snac) doesn't?
> 
> Not trying to defend anyone, I just don't know the history besides that they were both caught with PEDs.


He took huge flack when he got busted but has smoothed out his public image with cooperating with the authorities and not getting busted since. That is, he hasn't been caught since. Memo is doing the same thing id imagine.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a complete version of Chavez Jr,'s last fight? The ones on youtube are either stuttery and crappy or start at the 3rd round.

Need to watch for PS3 purposes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Does anyone have a complete version of Chavez Jr,'s last fight? The ones on youtube are either stuttery and crappy or start at the 3rd round.
> 
> Need to watch for PS3 purposes.


Do you have a WBVA account?

Doubt you could download it quickly enough though, seems like the seeders aren't online and it's 8 gb.
Download isn't starting, besides that it would take too long to put it on youtube.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Do you have a WBVA account?
> 
> Doubt you could download it quickly enough though, seems like the seeders aren't online and it's 8 gb.
> Download isn't starting, besides that it would take too long to put it on youtube.


That's still a thing?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> That's still a thing?


Yea


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Do you have a WBVA account?
> 
> Doubt you could download it quickly enough though, seems like the seeders aren't online and it's 8 gb.
> Download isn't starting, besides that it would take too long to put it on youtube.


Nah I tried to get one recently. Thanks though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Live weigh in starts in 3 minutes


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse got the comeback makeover I see.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Matthysse got the comeback makeover I see.


Did Matthysse look good I missed it?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why do they still use these old ass scales? Wouldn't a digital one be better?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Did Matthysse look good I missed it?


Yeah he looked fit. Just got some new tattoos and a weird haircut.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I've only been loosely following the the build-up to this. So I'm curious: what's the public reaction to this been in terms of who they're supporting?

Some of the social media comments are very pro-Chavez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here they come.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I've only been loosely following the the build-up to this. So I'm curious: what's the public reaction to this been in terms of who they're supporting?
> 
> Some of the social media comments are very pro-Chavez.


A lot of casuals support Chavez because of his name, also because they don't really like Canelo.

You also have guys that watch more Boxing but support Chavez because of the Canelo GGG duck.

Edit, that's here in the US. @Vaitor aren't you in Mexico? Not sure if this guy still posts here.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> A lot of casuals support Chavez because of his name, also because they don't really like Canelo.
> 
> You also have guys that watch more Boxing but support Chavez because of the Canelo GGG duck.


Yeah, that's the feeling I'm getting. And I have to say, I share their sentiments to an extent.

I like Canelo and have never shitted on him too much for ducking GGG, but nonetheless, I'd be over the moon if Chavez Jr pulled off a miraculous upset here. Stuff like that is always good for the sport.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

164 for Jr, didn't even need the .5...

Didn't look that bad.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Canelo at 164
Jr at 164


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Same for Canelo, 164.

Looks strong.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Jr. looked pretty pale, but not too bad. Looked ok.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

For some reason the cameras don't like normal front angles.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> For some reason the cameras don't like normal front angles.


Yeah the cameras were shit.

Focused too much on the friggin' scales and shots of the crowd. The fuck? Crowd I can understand, but which such apparent importance placed on how the two fighters (Chavez in particular) looked making weight, you'd have thought they'd want to show better views of physiques?

That said, Canelo looks strong. He's a beast of a man, with the way he used to make 154 healthy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is GGG really bigger than Canelo? Gotta see how Chavez takes his punches now, Chavez has a chin for sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155319324904661


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

,,,


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah he looked fit. Just got some new tattoos and a weird haircut.


Now thats a badass staredown


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, Canelo looks like a fucking beast. Chavez Jr. looking like ET.

Matthysse looking like he just broke out of jail with those crazy tattoos :lol:.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Can't believe Junior made weight :rofl

Fucking crazy considering he couldn't make 170 not that long ago


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I spat lucozade all over my phone when I saw Chavez's stomach lol only one other time have I seen someones stomach sucked in like that at a weigh in


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Can't believe Junior made weight :rofl
> 
> Fucking crazy considering he couldn't make 170 not that long ago


He came in at 167 for 168 limit in his last fight against an unknown fighter.

If he applied himself for that fight surely he'd do it for the biggest fight of his career.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Like I said in another thread, Chavez looked drawn but not in a fucked up way. He passed the eye test for me and I'm sticking by my theory that his weight troubles are due to laziness and bad eating habits during camp. He's easily going to gain 15-20 pounds during the next day. 

Canelo looked fucking strong. He always has but this time there wasn't an extra 10 pounds to cut. He looked healthy and strong. Fucking beast of a bloke.

Gentlemen, we have a potential brilliant fucking fight on our hands and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Like I said in another thread, Chavez looked drawn but not in a fucked up way. He passed the eye test for me and I'm sticking by my theory that his weight troubles are due to laziness and bad eating habits during camp. He's easily going to gain 15-20 pounds during the next day.
> 
> Canelo looked fucking strong. He always has but this time there wasn't an extra 10 pounds to cut. He looked healthy and strong. Fucking beast of a bloke.
> 
> Gentlemen, we have a potential brilliant fucking fight on our hands and I can't wait for it.


Can't wait... Chavez having some extra poundage should give us a few good rounds. What i liked about JR's physique the most was that he was drawn skinny, but very defined muscles meaning he didn't have to come in with 0 muscle to make weight and should look healthy and cut come fight night.. memo did a great job.

JR has a chin and balls to give Canelo a great fight if he is smart...


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

This fight is getting a lot of buzz which is obviously going to carry over into Canelo's next fight, so I'm starting to think Oscar might have known what he was doing with all that "let it marinade" talk. What ever this fight does, PPV-wise, Canelo/GGG will surely surpass it.

Still giving Jr a chance to be a real spoiler though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> This fight is getting a lot of buzz which is obviously going to carry over into Canelo's next fight, so I'm starting to think Oscar might have known what he was doing with all that "let it marinade" talk. What ever this fight does, PPV-wise, Canelo/GGG will surely surpass it.
> 
> Still giving Jr a chance to be a real spoiler though.


If he waits passed September it will be overdone. September is the perfect timing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Can't believe Junior made weight :rofl
> 
> Fucking crazy considering he couldn't make 170 not that long ago


Thank God he made it with his briefs on.

Frankly, I'm amazed. But relieved.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Jr was easily one of the most hated big name fighters around at one time and hasn't done anything really to warrant the support he seems to be getting. Just an observation really.


He's fighting the guy who has inherited Mayweather's crown of ducks.

Junior is many things but bitch isn't one of them.

Nobody likes bitches.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guerra!!!


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that Chavez Jr's fists are retardedly small?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see what they look like tomorrow.:yep


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Chavez Jr's fists are retardedly small?


They are Rob Palmeresq for sure. :bbb


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is GGG really bigger than Canelo? Gotta see how Chavez takes his punches now, Chavez has a chin for sure.


GGG isn't bigger than Canelo.

Gennady is around 170-172 in the ring.
Canelo is the same weight in his 154/155 fights.

Around the same size I'd assume, maybe Canelo is a little bigger but not significantly.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez Jr clearly cut a lot of weight but doesn't look fucked, looked like he could still cut a few extra.

Not going to stand by my earlier statement that Canelo will easily outthrow him by huge margins.
Jr looks too healthy for that.

Fuck, I'll just stand by Alvarez outthrowing him or Chavez goes down trying.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo has that Qawi build.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chavez looking okay but god damn, does that boy even have a stomach anymore?

Canelo looks the best I've ever seen him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not giving Chavez a shot at all. Personal opinion but I think Canelo breaks him down and anyone picking Jr is pretty deluded.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Looks like Canelo is still cutting some weight, but obviously not quite as much as before.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Beast mode activated:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo has won over and then lost a large amount of boxing fans throughout his career to date, and I get it, but he is the real deal and I'm hyped for this one.

Expect him to put in a very classy performance, he's too skilled for Chavez.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Canelo has won over and then lost a large amount of boxing fans throughout his career to date, and I get it, but he is the real deal and I'm hyped for this one.
> 
> Expect him to put in a very classy performance, he's too skilled for Chavez.


Agreed. This was the performance that made me a Canelo fan. Trout landed only 1-2 punches in the first 3 rounds, which really opened everyone's eyes about Canelos skills.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Agreed. This was the performance that made me a Canelo fan. Trout landed only 1-2 punches in the first 3 rounds, which really opened everyone's eyes about Canelos skills.


According to @Chatty Canelo lost the first 6 rounds of the fight...


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for tonight's Canelo vs. Chavez Jr. fight (I'll actually be attending this fight):

http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/05/canelo-vs-chavez-jr-prefight-analysis.html


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> According to @Chatty Canelo lost the first 6 rounds of the fight...


That's nothing, Brother Bama scorecard had Trout winning 13-0.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> That's nothing, Brother Bama scorecard had Trout winning 13-0.


:lol::lol::lol:

Not his fault no one else knows how to score fights.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

any idea what time ring walk will be? uk time that is


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> any idea what time ring walk will be? uk time that is


Shit, I'd probably think 11 pm. They have a fuckton of undercard fights for this one last I saw.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> According to @Chatty Canelo lost the first 6 rounds of the fight...


Well TBF,I had him winning at least seven against Floyd.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I'd probably think 11 pm. They have a fuckton of undercard fights for this one last I saw.


surely it cant be 11pm uk time


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Beast mode activated:


There is something hilarious about Ellie Seckbach annoying the shit out of team Chavez in their room. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> surely it cant be 11pm uk time


Oh, I forgot you're in the UK. I really have no clue. Last I remember hearing from people in that time is they stay up until like 3 am for fights. Sounds crazy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> any idea what time ring walk will be? uk time that is


This'll be a middle-of-the-nighter for you homie...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BrotherMouzone said:


> Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for tonight's Canelo vs. Chavez Jr. fight (I'll actually be attending this fight):
> 
> http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/05/canelo-vs-chavez-jr-prefight-analysis.html


Nice breakdown. Enjoy the fight.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> This'll be a middle-of-the-nighter for you homie...


yea im thinking about 4am


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> yea im thinking about 4am


Yes. Being in Las Vegas, the goal is to have the headliners come to the ring between 8:30 and 9. So yeah, that'd be about 3:30 4 o'clock your time...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> According to @Chatty Canelo lost the first 6 rounds of the fight...


Landing two punches per round is more than zero.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Canelo has won over and then lost a large amount of boxing fans throughout his career to date, and I get it, but he is the real deal and I'm hyped for this one.
> 
> Expect him to put in a very classy performance, he's too skilled for Chavez.


Man, that's a great gif.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


That girl on the left is on almost every fight card nowadays.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Heading now to big reunion with close friends to celebrate 5 de mayo and watch the fights.
Always entertaining watching a fight between mexicans warriors.
Chavez in my heart but Canelo in my wallet for this one.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

How many hours till the card starts?


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Chacal said:


> How many hours till the card starts?


BN starts at 2 so around then im presuming.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

There are a lot of people talking about this fight where I'm at. It's huge.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> There is something hilarious about Ellie Seckbach annoying the shit out of team Chavez in their room. :lol:


What the fuck was he doing in their hotel suite before they even came up? He's a peculiar little cunt, isn't he. Would've loved to see SR hit him with an impromptu liver shot right there at the table.



Mexi-Box said:


> There are a lot of people talking about this fight where I'm at. It's huge.


Yeah, majorly. Got invited somewhere, so going.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Canelo the favourite but hope Chavez wins. Either way I expect a great fight!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> What the fuck was he doing in their hotel suite before they even came up? He's a peculiar little cunt, isn't he. Would've loved to see SR hit him with an impromptu liver shot right there at the table.
> 
> Yeah, majorly. Got invited somewhere, so going.


They're showing it at this Mexican restaurant for like $5. First time I've ever seen that in my area. They were also having live mariachis. I would go, but I have my last week of finals. I'll be watching it online and then going straight to sleep.

Also, I noticed how Chavez Jr. was looking rather frustrated when Seckbach starts asking him questions. You can tell him and his dad are uncomfortable. Not sure what it is either. He gets along fine with the Garcia family. Know what's up with that tension they have with Seckbach?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Also, I noticed how Chavez Jr. was looking rather frustrated when Seckbach starts asking him questions. You can tell him and his dad are uncomfortable. Not sure what it is either. He gets along fine with the Garcia family. Know what's up with that tension they have with Seckbach?


Besides the obvious?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Besides the obvious?


Yeah its just time to fight now. He gets tremendous access and he's always ben good with Sr. and Jr. If they didn't want him in there, he wouldn't be...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Heading now to big reunion with close friends to celebrate 5 de mayo and watch the fights.
> Always entertaining watching a fight between mexicans warriors.
> Chavez in my heart but Canelo in my wallet for this one.


Agreed with the wallet.

I got a guy on FB trying to bet on Jr. Don't know him well enough to take his money.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo's such a favorite that its worth it to put a lil something on Chavez...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chavez is gonna fuck him up. People are acting like the size different doesn't matter all of a sudden. Theres not that big a gap in skill to where Canelo can just negate the size. Plus Canelo isnt some slickster who never gets hit. Jr will go to the body for the first 4 rounds and there will be no coming back for Canelo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Chavez is gonna fuck him up. People are acting like the size different doesn't matter all of a sudden. Theres not that big a gap in skill to where Canelo can just negate the size. Plus Canelo isnt some slickster who never gets hit. Jr will go to the body for the first 4 rounds and there will be no coming back for Canelo.


I hope you're right, but I have huge doubts. I'm thinking this will be Canelo/Angulo.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

You guys think the higher weight will have an affect on Canelo's stamina?

It's not as bad as some make it out to be, but he loves his breaks.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I hope you're right, but I have huge doubts. I'm thinking this will be Canelo/Angulo.


I still think Canelo doesn't have the best stamina when hes pushed, and Jr's body shots will really test that plus he has the chin, height to really trouble him. I just think Chavez is really in a great spot here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I agree Chavez will have to make things uncomfortable for Canelo and force the pace. He's going to take a lot of stick at first but if he keeps going to the body, we just may get a beautiful upset.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fight could easily be an upset imo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys think the higher weight will have an affect on Canelo's stamina?
> 
> It's not as bad as some make it out to be, but he loves his breaks.


I think some fighters just have bad stamina. Look at Pascal. He's the first to come to mind as his stamina issues were still prevalent at LHW like his fight against Bute.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chavez can benefit form a fast pace to a degree. He does not have the faster hands, but he has fought at a faster pace than it seems Canelo likes. It's been a while, but he has...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys think the higher weight will have an affect on Canelo's stamina?
> 
> It's not as bad as some make it out to be, but he loves his breaks.


It will improve. This will be the best Canelo we've ever seen.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

we doing predictions? Canelo starts with a big lead, Chavez starts giving problems late but its not enough and Canelo gets a narrow decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys think the higher weight will have an affect on Canelo's stamina?
> 
> It's not as bad as some make it out to be, but he loves his breaks.


I think it will. If it improves a lot, I'll pick him to beat GGG


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Junior is many things but bitch isn't one of them.


Inexcusable.

Julia Cesaria shall be his name.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I still think Canelo doesn't have the best stamina when hes pushed, and Jr's body shots will really test that plus he has the chin, height to really trouble him. I just think Chavez is really in a great spot here.





ChicoTheBoy said:


> Chavez is gonna fuck him up. People are acting like the size different doesn't matter all of a sudden. Theres not that big a gap in skill to where Canelo can just negate the size. Plus Canelo isnt some slickster who never gets hit. Jr will go to the body for the first 4 rounds and there will be no coming back for Canelo.


:lol: :good


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We all knew the fight was a joke when got made, and it was a joke, period.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> We all knew the fight was a joke when got made, and it was a joke, period.


:theretherebogo


----------

